# [Discussion Thread] Music and cubing



## Hadley4000 (Feb 23, 2008)

Everone has music that puts them in "The zone."

What music works best for you when cubing? For me, the John Butler Trio and Dave Matthews Band get me in the zone for cubing.


----------



## Erik (Feb 23, 2008)

Lame one: to get in the zone I like to listen to: Golden Earring - Twilight Zone


----------



## Rama (Feb 23, 2008)

The Barron Knights - Mr. Rubik
Or simply an Ramones tune.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Feb 23, 2008)

Rama said:


> The Barron Knights - Mr. Rubik


That. Or this.


----------



## Rosetti (Feb 23, 2008)

I cube best with some Justin King, probably just anything mellow, but I was listening to him when I got my current record of 1:27
I find when I listen to metal, it's too complex, and I get mixed up :s


----------



## badmephisto (Feb 23, 2008)

I get my best times to the song "Stronger". It has this very encouraging and calm tune that I can easily slip into and perform well.

Otherwise I find Sum41 music works decently as well, but I get irritated of it fast. I usually then just alternate between Sum41 and some random Techno/Dance music, anything with a beat


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 23, 2008)

Peace and quiet works best for me


----------



## mrCage (Feb 23, 2008)

Hi 

Something very rhythmic would definitely be good. Even i, like Arnaud, prefer peace and quiet i guess Talking Heads - Remain in Light should do the trick 

My favourite music would distract me too much 

- Per


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Feb 24, 2008)

Linkin Park.


----------



## pjk (Feb 24, 2008)

Oldies such as Bob Dylan, Bob Seger, Tom Petty, or maybe Journey.


----------



## MarcusStuhr (Feb 26, 2008)

Techno and trance, the faster kind to stimulate speed


----------



## MiloD (Feb 26, 2008)

Liquid Tension Experiment, Racer X, Snoop Dogg mostly.


----------



## Crzyazn (Feb 27, 2008)

Metallica
S.S.H.
Led Zeppelin
Guns and Roses


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Feb 27, 2008)

Happy Hardcore ftw o:


----------



## Joël (Feb 27, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> Rama said:
> 
> 
> > The Barron Knights - Mr. Rubik
> ...



Pretty nice...

I like listening to music by 'Air'; a french band. I also like RHCP.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Feb 27, 2008)

MiloD said:


> Liquid Tension Experiment, Racer X, Snoop Dogg mostly.



I like listening to LTE while cubing as well.


----------



## Dave Campbell (Feb 27, 2008)

Whoa, cubers who are Liquid Tension fans. I can only assume you are Dream Theater fans, as well?


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Feb 27, 2008)

I just listen to anything.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Feb 27, 2008)

Dave Campbell said:


> Whoa, cubers who are Liquid Tension fans. I can only assume you are Dream Theater fans, as well?



HELL YES!

I have a ticket to see Dream Theater in May


----------



## MiloD (Feb 27, 2008)

I have seen dream theater 4 or 5 times, so yeah I am a big fan.

Acid Rain by LTE is a good cubing song.

However, I have broken the most PB's with a live version of "Teen Town" by weather report.

Last night I got a new 5x5 record with Cut Chemist Suite by Ozomatli

Its all about the song.


----------



## Dave Campbell (Feb 27, 2008)

Hadley4000 said:


> I have a ticket to see Dream Theater in May



Sweet, i am jealous. Is that the run with Opeth, and 3? That would be an awesome show. 

Are either of you Porcupine Tree fans, as well?


----------



## KConny (Feb 27, 2008)

I can't cube while listening to something I like. Say System of a Down or Slipknot I like them and pay to much attention to the tune and it's rythm that my speed is far beyond my ability. So I have to listen to something mellow or something I dislike.


----------



## MiloD (Feb 27, 2008)

Dave Campbell said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a ticket to see Dream Theater in May
> ...



Porcupine Tree is awesome. Do you like King's X? "Lost in Germany" is a great cube song. So is "Dogman".


----------



## Hadley4000 (Feb 27, 2008)

Dave Campbell said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a ticket to see Dream Theater in May
> ...




Opeth, 3 and Between The Buried And Me.

I'm not huge on BTBAM. But still. That show will be amazing.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Feb 27, 2008)

Opeth is by far my favorite live performance yet. They sound just as good, if not better, while live.


----------



## amateurguy (Mar 13, 2008)

....

Cubers who like Dream Theater, Liquid Tension Experiment, and Porcupine Tree! And I thought I'm the odd one out!

Err... I like to cube without music though.


----------



## Lofty (Mar 13, 2008)

I listen to anything I like while cubing.
From Hymns to Heavy Metal anything works.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 13, 2008)

amateurguy said:


> ....
> 
> Cubers who like Dream Theater, Liquid Tension Experiment, and Porcupine Tree! And I thought I'm the odd one out!
> 
> Err... I like to cube without music though.






I don't like LTE or PT.

I normally don't listen to stuff like Dream Theater, but I idolize John Petrucci. Plus, I loooove their epic songs. Six Degrees Of Inure Turbulence is one of the best epics ever written.

My favorite stuff is more mellow. John Butler Trio, Dave Matthews Band, Xavier Rudd. And a lot of jam bands. Grateful Dead, Phish, moe., Keller Williams.

Dave Matthews Band is my main cubing music. Every record on my 3x3x3 I have set has been while listening to DMB.


----------



## Lofty (Mar 15, 2008)

Since we are talking of shows I think I am going to go to Bury Your Dead this week  Not my favorite band but I like one of the other bands they are playing with With Blood Comes Cleansing.
I suppose if I had their songs on my computer I would cube to them...


----------



## ConnorCuber (Aug 14, 2008)

My 2 best songs are paper planes by M =.I.A (very laid back song) and In bloom by Nirvana.


----------



## Musselman (Aug 14, 2008)

almost any hip hop. and techno when i doing really bad.


----------



## wryyl (Aug 14, 2008)

Anything fast paced, or none at all. 

Usually I put on stuff like Dark Tranquillity, Metallica, Epica, Arch Enemy, Nightwish, Amon Amarth, etc. Mostly melodic death and symphonic goth. Either those or I just put my playlist on shuffle. Music doesn't really affect my times anyway.


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 14, 2008)

no music


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 14, 2008)

dragonforce
it actually takes about 5 seconds off of my average...no kidding 35-->30d


----------



## CAT13 (Aug 14, 2008)

I just listen to whatever is on my mp3 player. Rock and a bit of metal.


----------



## Henxu (Aug 14, 2008)

Buf... I don't know...
Today I discovered Basshunter, and It was NICE, well, and sometimes I listen to LP, Skillet, or what ever I have in my laptop.


----------



## TurbulentTurtle (Aug 14, 2008)

Anything I have playing at the moment. Right now it's Children of Bodom.
Any death, black, power, melodeath, symphonic metal, grindcore or Japanese pop will do.

I saw Opeth live once, and I left halfway through their second song. I went only for Dark Tranquillity anyway.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 14, 2008)

Rammstein mainly.

Anything loud.


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 14, 2008)

does anyone other than me enjoy jazz and classical?


----------



## Carson (Aug 14, 2008)

nitrocan said:


> does anyone other than me enjoy jazz and classical?


Very much so, but I don't listen to music while cubing... it distracts me too much.


----------



## Andreaillest (Aug 14, 2008)

Mostly hip hop and some rock. But I do very well when I'm listening to R&B,which is often. There was one time where the movie "Mean Girls" was on and I had the best times I've ever gotten.


----------



## Brett (Aug 14, 2008)

Nitro - I can't listen to Classical while I cube, the music is too deep and complex I get lost.

While cubing I'll listen to bands like Nightwish, Within Temptation, Xandria, Avantasia, Stratovarious, Rick Astley, Dark Moor, and the occasional DCI show (drum corp international)


----------



## McWizzle94 (Aug 14, 2008)

i listen to a bunch of heavy metal from bands like As I Lay Dying, Haste The Day, All That Remains, and Disturbed. i can't think of any others at the moment but thats what i listen to


----------



## Carson (Aug 14, 2008)

Brett said:


> and the occasional DCI show (drum corp international)


I love DCI... Cavi's and Dev's FTW


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 14, 2008)

i don't listen to music as a cube, it distracts me. but i love listening to chopin, rachmaninoff etc., mostly romantic composers. i also play the piano so thats probably why i like it.


----------



## Brett (Aug 14, 2008)

Carson said:


> Brett said:
> 
> 
> > and the occasional DCI show (drum corp international)
> ...



Nice. The Colts usually have catchy and easy to listen to shows (good for cubing in my opinion.) But musically I always enjoy Phantom, although BD and Cavies are always entertaining. (lolCadets)


----------



## crabs!!! (Aug 14, 2008)

Iced earth and if you look at my avatar it gives a hint to the other band I listen to while cubing.


----------



## Crzyazn (Aug 15, 2008)

TurbulentTurtle said:


> Anything I have playing at the moment. Right now it's Children of Bodom.
> Any death, black, power, melodeath, symphonic metal, grindcore or Japanese pop will do.
> 
> I saw Opeth live once, and I left halfway through their second song. I went only for Dark Tranquillity anyway.



WTH?!
IS THAT TURBULENTTURTLE OF PENSPINNING LEGEND??????? 

I listen to Boston, Dream Theater, Metallica, and Nirvana during averages


----------



## TurbulentTurtle (Aug 15, 2008)

Crzyazn said:


> TurbulentTurtle said:
> 
> 
> > Anything I have playing at the moment. Right now it's Children of Bodom.
> ...


I wouldn't say legend....
Who might this be?


----------



## alexc (Aug 15, 2008)

I like to listen to music while doing speed events, but I absolutely CANNOT listen while doing blind, it is waaaaaaaaay too distracting. 

I like Metallica, RHCP, Elton John, and AC/DC.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Aug 15, 2008)

TurbulentTurtle said:


> Anything I have playing at the moment. Right now it's Children of Bodom.
> Any death, black, power, melodeath, symphonic metal, grindcore or Japanese pop will do.
> 
> I saw Opeth live once, and I left halfway through their second song. I went only for Dark Tranquillity anyway.





Woah woah woah, I went to that tour. Which venue did you see them at?


----------



## TurbulentTurtle (Aug 16, 2008)

Well, I see your location is Kentucky. 
I live in Canada.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Aug 19, 2008)

Pretty safe to assume we didn't see them at the same time then.


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 19, 2008)

Music distracts me whilst I cube. I find myself singing along, and therefore not concentrating on cubing enough.

Beforehand, however, I might listen to something like Coheed and Cambria.


----------



## Kristoffer (Aug 19, 2008)

Depends, sometimes I need something heavy like Arch enemy, Lamb of god, Dimmu Borgir, Opeth..
Also System of a down, Sonata arctica(spelled wrong?) In flames, Soilwork well^^
I also like to use music while BLD


----------



## toast (Aug 19, 2008)

Usually Weezer. Anything that's not from their newest album. xP


----------



## penguin12321 (Aug 21, 2008)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> Linkin Park.



me too! AMEN!


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Aug 21, 2008)

Muse.
Amazing band.


----------



## fanwuq (Aug 21, 2008)

No external sounds at all. Just enjoy the sound of a loud cube clicking...


----------



## Odin (Aug 21, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> No external sounds at all. Just enjoy the sound of a loud cube clicking...



i agree with you but when im warming up i love to cube to Still Alive by GlaDOS or Tetris (the first version) !


----------



## not_kevin (Aug 22, 2008)

penguin12321 said:


> Derrick Eide17 said:
> 
> 
> > Linkin Park.
> ...



Mike Shinoda FTW! And Chester, too. Him on "Given Up" scares me...


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Aug 26, 2008)

Electronica. Especially Iris, KMFDM, Apop, Funker Vogt, and VNV Nation


----------



## hooboork (Aug 29, 2008)

Simple Plan, Linkin Park, 30 Seconds To Mars, Sum41, U2...


----------



## HelloiamChow (Aug 30, 2008)

I cube best when watching tv. The Office and How I Met Your Mother rule.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Nov 10, 2008)

I noticed when I was cubing today that my turning speed increased a lot! I ended up with a 15.62 average of 12, a 13.69 average of 5, a 48.92 PLL time attack, and a 12.22 single (OLL skip)!!! When I got this, I was listening to As I Lay Dying, which has a fast tempo (at least the songs I was listening to). anyway, the music stopped and I didn't bother to change it. Then my average spiked up from the 15.62 to an 18.94 average. On the last solve that I did, I turned the music back on and my turning speed went fast again.


----------



## kratos94 (Nov 10, 2008)

Yeah ive noticed this sort of effect as well. My guess is that it would work best with fast beat rock or loud music. On a side note i also have noticed that I solve a lot faster when im sitting around in a noisy room talking with someone.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Nov 10, 2008)

kratos94 said:


> Yeah ive noticed this sort of effect as well. My guess is that it would work best with fast beat rock or loud music. On a side note i also have noticed that I solve a lot faster when im sitting around in a noisy room talking with someone.



Actually I noticed that it does work better with faster music.


----------



## King Koopa (Nov 10, 2008)

I think music affects your cubing. It makes me more relaxed. Anyway I put my music on and got a 13.89 average of 12. So I think it works.


----------



## ccchips296 (Nov 10, 2008)

lol there have been a lot of threads about this stuff.....personally, it depends on my mood. i never listen to loud stuff though...I LUV J-POP


----------



## PeterV (Nov 10, 2008)

I listen to a lot of As I Lay Dying and have noticed that the fast paced music can get you motivated to move a bit faster while cubing.


----------



## Unscarred1925 (Nov 10, 2008)

I manage to break the 20 second barrier two years ago when I started covering Lamb of God songs (Hourglass to be exact, I'm on guitars BTW).


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Nov 10, 2008)

But when i listen to slow music, my lookahead increases, but my tps slows down.


----------



## PeterV (Nov 10, 2008)

McWizzle94; I just really got into a band called August Burns Red. If you like AILD, they'll be right up your alley. Great for cubing music as well.

I was also checking out your youtube page. Kutless, Red, Demon Hunter; all great bands!


----------



## McWizzle94 (Nov 10, 2008)

PeterV said:


> McWizzle94; I just really got into a band called August Burns Red. If you like AILD, they'll be right up your alley. Great for cubing music as well.
> 
> I was also checking out your youtube page. Kutless, Red, Demon Hunter; all great bands!



I tried listening to August Burns Red, I just don't really like them that much. Do you know of any other songs besides Composure that are good?


----------



## PeterV (Nov 12, 2008)

McWizzle94 said:


> PeterV said:
> 
> 
> > McWizzle94; I just really got into a band called August Burns Red. If you like AILD, they'll be right up your alley. Great for cubing music as well.
> ...



I only have the "Messenger" album (for now). I love the entire album, but some favourites are The Truth of a Liar & Redemption (and Composure, of course).


----------



## JLarsen (Nov 13, 2008)

PeterV said:


> McWizzle94; I just really got into a band called August Burns Red. If you like AILD, they'll be right up your alley. Great for cubing music as well.
> 
> I was also checking out your youtube page. Kutless, Red, Demon Hunter; all great bands!


Nice some metal, I thought I'd never find any other cuber/metal fan. Now only if I could find someone as avid of a metalhead as I. Oh another thing, get full metal albums, seriously. Metal has a consistency like no other, or at least real metal does, not that mainstream crap. If one song is good, the rest is going to be good. You may not find that all the songs are good on a freakin Trivium album, but like an All That Remains album, amazing. Take ATR as a recomendation as well by the way.=]


----------



## McWizzle94 (Nov 13, 2008)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> PeterV said:
> 
> 
> > McWizzle94; I just really got into a band called August Burns Red. If you like AILD, they'll be right up your alley. Great for cubing music as well.
> ...



I find that to be true. I pretty much like everything from 'The Fall of Ideals'. I can't say anything about other bands because I haven't really listened to everything. anyway, have you heard of Inhale Exhale? They are a really good band. My new favorite song is "A Call to the Faithful"


----------



## JLarsen (Nov 13, 2008)

McWizzle94 said:


> Sn3kyPandaMan said:
> 
> 
> > PeterV said:
> ...



Yeah, but I can't say I'm a fan. Do you listen to any death metal? Or just like melodic metalcore, cuz that's what I'm seein.


----------



## HelloiamChow (Nov 13, 2008)

Put on some Festive Overture.


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Nov 13, 2008)

kratos94 said:


> Yeah ive noticed this sort of effect as well. My guess is that it would work best with fast beat rock or loud music. On a side note i also have noticed that I solve a lot faster when im sitting around in a noisy room talking with someone.



yeah me too, when I listen to loud music which has fast beats then I tend to cube faster.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Nov 13, 2008)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> McWizzle94 said:
> 
> 
> > Sn3kyPandaMan said:
> ...



I'm sorry but I really can't stand the growls and the lyrics are some of the nastiest things I have ever seen xD I kinda like Necrophagist only because of the talent the musicians have.


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 13, 2008)

McWizzle94 said:


> Necrophagist



I just saw that one word. Very disturbing. Dead people eaters? Haha, nice fancy word for cannibal.


----------



## Unscarred1925 (Nov 13, 2008)

PeterV said:


> McWizzle94 said:
> 
> 
> > PeterV said:
> ...


 
I have all of their albums, all four of them. My fav yet is Back Burner, I really love playing this song. Actually the album you have "Messenger" is their best so far for me. Hope you guys also listen to Divine Heresy their heavier. Musically and physically (Dino) LOL 

Necrophagist! yeah this band is one of the most extreme when it comes to technicality. I just hope Muhammed will not follow the fate of his idol (Micheal -Death). But for me Cryptopsy is the best! Flo Mounier is a true monster on drums!


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 13, 2008)

I listen to a lot of different stuff
during cubing i guess its just still the same stuff.
A REALLLLLLLLY good song i found recently you should check out is
Collide by Skillet


----------



## F.P. (Nov 13, 2008)

McWizzle94 said:


> [...]I was listening to As I Lay Dying, which has a fast tempo (at least the songs I was listening to)[...]



I recommend you to listen to ORIGIN while cubing then. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MIMW0aHN0ks


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Nov 13, 2008)

Listen to some good rap songs w/ good beats:
Hold On Be Strong -Tupac(a good Remix thats better than the original song: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=luZrIkkvHM8&feature=PlayList&p=C204ED308720C3E3&index=1)
Like Toy Soldiers -Eminem


----------



## JLarsen (Nov 13, 2008)

Unscarred1925 said:


> PeterV said:
> 
> 
> > McWizzle94 said:
> ...


Hellz yeah! I like Marco Pitzurella(Brain Drill), and especially Samus(Abigail Williams).This is like my favorite thread ever lol. Has anyone ever listened to Beneath the Sky before???? They have the most insane vocalist ever. That is if you can appreciate the skill involved in insane screaming. ^_^


----------



## McWizzle94 (Nov 13, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> McWizzle94 said:
> 
> 
> > Necrophagist
> ...



Disturbing things like that are what make me not want to listen to Death Metal.


----------



## Tomarse (Nov 13, 2008)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> PeterV said:
> 
> 
> > McWizzle94; I just really got into a band called August Burns Red. If you like AILD, they'll be right up your alley. Great for cubing music as well.
> ...



Metal? You mean English trash, I'm entitled to call it English trash because I am English, my friend loves As I Lay Dying and they are atrocious, I wouldn't call it metal, metal is like, element eighty, KSE, In Flames.


----------



## PeterV (Nov 13, 2008)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> I listen to a lot of different stuff
> during cubing i guess its just still the same stuff.
> A REALLLLLLLLY good song i found recently you should check out is
> Collide by Skillet



Skillet is a great band. I saw them live this summer @ the Kingdom Bound festival at Darien Lake. They put on an AMAZING show!


----------



## JLarsen (Nov 13, 2008)

Tomarse said:


> Sn3kyPandaMan said:
> 
> 
> > PeterV said:
> ...


K so normally I would get really angry at the fact that your trashing one of the bands that I like based on the fact that every band you listed is terribly mainstream and I clearly know 10 times as much as you about metal, but I will restrain. ^_^


----------



## krnballerzzz (Nov 15, 2008)

Music helps me get "in the zone" by helping me keep out external noise.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Nov 15, 2008)

PeterV said:


> Derrick Eide17 said:
> 
> 
> > I listen to a lot of different stuff
> ...



SKILLET FTW. skillet is a really awesome band. They are one of my favourite bands atm. Plus their lyrics are nice, not talking about really bad stuff. I like the song Better than drugs and Comatose. Comatose album FTW.


----------



## F.P. (Nov 15, 2008)

There are actually some people on here who are into extre metal? Nice!


----------



## crabs!!! (Nov 16, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> McWizzle94 said:
> 
> 
> > Necrophagist
> ...



Necrophagist is Latin for "the consumer of dead corpses".


----------



## McWizzle94 (Nov 16, 2008)

crabs!!! said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > McWizzle94 said:
> ...



Yes and that is nasty.


----------



## JLarsen (Nov 16, 2008)

McWizzle94 said:


> crabs!!! said:
> 
> 
> > fanwuq said:
> ...


I know, death metal has this plague of generic gore based music, but i love the sound so much, I look past the lyrics, and I still love it none the less. It really just makes me love those bands that don't have gorey lyrics that much more, besides, you don't really have to listen to what they're saying. If you could pull one single, any, word out of a Necrophagist song, then by golly, you are impressive.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Nov 16, 2008)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> McWizzle94 said:
> 
> 
> > crabs!!! said:
> ...



The part about understanding words goes for a lot of songs, not just death metal. Metalcore has a lot of screaming thats difficult to understand as well, and I'm sure other genres are the same thing.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Nov 18, 2008)

I sometimes use "The air near my fingers"(the white stripes) as a "timer", because it's exactly the right length (expecially when I do a 4x4 solve, I'm trying to get 3.30 or less before I start 5x5 solving for speed, and I'm getting close)


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Dec 5, 2008)

Henxu said:


> Buf... I don't know...
> *Today I discovered Basshunter*, and It was NICE, well, and sometimes I listen to LP, Skillet, or what ever I have in my laptop.



Same here! Techno is great for cubing because it has a nice beat that somehow, after listening for a while, you get your turning in sync with the beat  Whats your fav. songs of theirs? I personally like _All I Ever Wanted_, _Angel in the Night_, and _DotA_.


----------



## DcF1337 (Dec 5, 2008)

What about I Miss You and Botten Anna? 

I like most (if not all) of Basshunter's songs. He's awesome!


----------



## VirKill (Dec 5, 2008)

Burgerkill - Shadow of sorrow

Good for speed

And Trivium - Light to flies


----------



## Escher (Dec 5, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uKJeLG8-M5I

thats all i have to say...


----------



## Sin-H (Dec 5, 2008)

Lotsofsloths said:


> Henxu said:
> 
> 
> > Buf... I don't know...
> ...



agree!!!




Escher said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uKJeLG8-M5I
> 
> thats all i have to say...


RJD2 rules! And so do Pete Rock, 9th Wonder, J Dilla & DJ Premier


----------



## calekewbs (Jun 27, 2009)

*Cubing + Music*

I am going to try an experiment (tomorrow so I'm not tired while doing it) that involves cubing while listening to different kinds of music. I feel like being all scientific like so....

Independant Variable(s):
Music playing

Dependent Variable(s):
Average of 5 solves

Constants:
Cuber(me)
Cube used(DIY from cube4you, I think it's a type A, but I'm not sure)
Comfort Level (done in same spot)
Timer used (cubetimer)

Before starting, I'll do a bunch of solves to get warmed up, then I will do a regular average of 5 as a constant to be compared to.

I am going to try different types of music, different speeds of music, similar song types (ex. love songs, songs about other people, etc.), and playing a certain artist over a series. 

What I ask from you guys, is to come up with playlists for my averages of 5. Each playlist be a certain specific listed above, or one I didn't think of. Just try to make the songs in each playlist similar in some way. I'll be sure to post my results!

Thanks guys!

Charlie


----------



## Rubik's Exer (Jun 27, 2009)

I actually cube better listening to music I hate.


----------



## mazei (Jun 27, 2009)

calekewbs said:


> Constants:
> Cuber(me)



Thats gonna be a problem because you might improve or go the other way while doing this whole thing. Plus, your mood while cubing also might affect your style as well as song choice on a normal day.

In any case, I find Jamiroquai, Maroon 5(Songs About Jane album), Foo Fighters and a few other artists comfortable for me to listen to and cube. And in most of the cases the result of my times usually come from my style(Fast execution or smooth turns or etc. etc.) and if I remember to look ahead or not(amazingly enough I can forget to look ahead).


----------



## calekewbs (Jun 27, 2009)

lol yeah me too. but the basic jist of this is to (attempt to) find out which music is best (for me at least) to cube with. I know there are a lot of variables that could falsify the results, but at least I can get the main jist of it. Know what I mean?


----------



## Rama (Jun 27, 2009)

Here's some Miles Davis for ya:


----------



## calekewbs (Jun 27, 2009)

bleh. jazz. lol I'm not a big fan. But i'll try it out for the experiment.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jun 27, 2009)

I think better while listening to classical (like when learning how to solve and practicing new methods)
I solve faster when listening to rock (as soon as I can solve the puzzle)


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jun 27, 2009)

I like listening to Trance but I dont think Music affects my time


----------



## (X) (Jun 27, 2009)

This is a playlist:

Amon Amarth- Hermod's Ride to Hel
Children of Bodom- Downfall
Kalmah- Moon of my Nights

You should be able to do an average of five in this time


----------



## calekewbs (Jun 27, 2009)

lol i could do an average of 12 in that time!


----------



## Raffael (Jun 27, 2009)

i like listening to music i know very well while cubing and that has a more or less constant beat.

for your experiment:
Iced Earth - Something wicked this way comes
In Flames - Clayman


----------



## Rama (Jun 27, 2009)

Also here's some Free Jazz:





Let's see if you'll make it to the end. 

Ps. the song is called ''Dancing In Your Head''.


----------



## calekewbs (Jun 27, 2009)

lol i wonder how many solves i could get done during that whole thing. lol I found a jazz segment! 

Oh and update, I figured I'd stick to th scientific method (kinda) and make a hypothesis. Well, I have a couple theories. I think that rap will improve (i wanna say look ahead buuuut ) i guess rhythm is the best way to put it? less gaps in between algorithms. I also think that playing something fast will improve speed because it gets your brain thinking at a faster rate (i think) jazz might have the same effect because it is a lot of times fast.

Now for negative effects. I think that techno/trance could possibly harm your times because there is ususally so much going on in the song that it could distract you. for the same reason, I think a rock song with a guitar solo or something like it would be unhelpful.

Ok, so there's my hypothesis... time to test!


----------



## mazei (Jun 27, 2009)

calekewbs said:


> for the same reason, I think a rock song with a guitar solo or something like it would be unhelpful.



Well then 75% of my song library is not good for me. I mean, Dream Theater is basically solo after solo but I seemed to be doing good while listening to it when I was at 14-15 sec average. Check my videos, I think you will here basically what I usually listen to. Except maybe for some other stuff that I don't use in my videos. But seriously, Liquid Tension Experiment is basically playing songs which are guitar and drum solos but its doing good. Steve Vai..same thing.

But well it was just a hypothesis. And maybe its not good for you but good for me. Everyone is different eh?


----------



## ChromisElda (Jun 27, 2009)

I listen to trance when doing my solves, don't know if it affects or not though!

Here's links to some youtube clips of the music I listen to:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CW5LUmDGJ2o
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZqRwawTdZdE&feature=related

One more thing you might want to control: do them all on the same day to prevent "improvements" or changes in atmosphere/environment. At the same time, make sure you leave a 30 minute gap for your fingers to rest + to prevent emotions/stuff from the previous set to affect you.


----------



## calekewbs (Jun 27, 2009)

good point chromis. and yeah i'm doing them all today. the only prob with waiting is I might need to warm up again. And yeah Mazei, it's just a hypothesis. But I'm gonna check and see what my results are!

Ok, so I just finished the control set and here are the results:


Control Solves

1) Scramble: R2 B' L F D2 F B2 R' F2 U' B2 U' D F' U2 F' D' R' B' F' D' U2 B2 L2 D'
Time: 42.09

2) Scramble: F2 U2 D L2 U' D' F2 R2 D L F2 U2 L2 F D L R' D' L' B2 R2 D' U B2 L2
Time: 31.64

3) Scramble: B L' U2 D' B' D' B' F' U2 B2 R U F R D R2 L U B' F U2 B L' D' L
Time: 30.56

4) Scramble: L' F U' B R L D2 L2 F' U2 B' F' R' U' F2 U' F' B2 L' B2 R2 D2 U L' D2
Time: 38.43

5) Scramble: F' B2 L2 F' B D L2 B R' F2 R2 D2 L D' U B U L U' L' R' F2 B2 L' B2
Time: 37.15

Average: 35.98

Next, I am going to listen to Jazz while doing an average of 5.


----------



## panyan (Jun 27, 2009)

calekewbs said:


> bleh. jazz. lol I'm not a big fan. But i'll try it out for the experiment.



technical jazz (e.g. miles) makes my head really hurt (actually gives me a headache) and a psychologist friend said that is because i cannot comprehend the notes quick enough because of their speed and complexity 



ChromisElda said:


> I listen to trance when doing my solves, don't know if it affects or not though!



YES! my recommendation: Nick Warren - Reykjavik, Global Underground, #024

contact me if you'd like to talk more about the album, it is very hard to find and i have it


----------



## calekewbs (Jun 27, 2009)

Ok. I got the Jazz results, and I don't think Jazz is good. lol

Control Solves

1) Scramble: R2 B' L F D2 F B2 R' F2 U' B2 U' D F' U2 F' D' R' B' F' D' U2 B2 L2 D'
Time: 42.09

2) Scramble: F2 U2 D L2 U' D' F2 R2 D L F2 U2 L2 F D L R' D' L' B2 R2 D' U B2 L2
Time: 31.64

3) Scramble: B L' U2 D' B' D' B' F' U2 B2 R U F R D R2 L U B' F U2 B L' D' L
Time: 30.56

4) Scramble: L' F U' B R L D2 L2 F' U2 B' F' R' U' F2 U' F' B2 L' B2 R2 D2 U L' D2
Time: 38.43

5) Scramble: F' B2 L2 F' B D L2 B R' F2 R2 D2 L D' U B U L U' L' R' F2 B2 L' B2
Time: 37.15

Average: 35.98



Jazz solves

1) Scramble: U F U' B' F2 L' F2 B2 U R2 D2 F U' R2 L2 F' L' R2 U2 R F' B' L2 R2 B2
Time: 37.14

2) Scramble: B F L R F2 L R2 U' D L' U R B2 D B F2 L' B R' L' B2 U' F' U F'
Time: 40.55

3) Scramble: B' D' U2 B U' F2 U2 D B L' B' R2 D' B' F L' D R2 D B2 D F L D L2
Time: 51.13

4) Scramble: D L B' L2 F B2 U' R U2 R' F' D2 U B2 F' D2 L' D2 F2 U2 D' B' L F2 B2
Time: 35.16

5) Scramble: B L B' F' D2 B' D B D' B2 R' D' R' B F U2 D F2 D' L U F2 L2 B' U2
Time: 37.84

Average: 40.36

It went up 4.38. So neeeext we have heavy metal!!! lets see how this one turns out.


----------



## (X) (Jun 27, 2009)

I think you should've done an average of 10 or something, because the fewer solves the more it depends on the individual scrambles


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Jun 27, 2009)

I cube better listening to Eminem


----------



## calekewbs (Jun 27, 2009)

yeah i was thinking about that, but for the sake of time, I'm just gonna do 5. I might go back and do it again with sets of 10, just not as in depth as I'm gonna make this one. 

Control Solves

1) Scramble: R2 B' L F D2 F B2 R' F2 U' B2 U' D F' U2 F' D' R' B' F' D' U2 B2 L2 D'
Time: 42.09

2) Scramble: F2 U2 D L2 U' D' F2 R2 D L F2 U2 L2 F D L R' D' L' B2 R2 D' U B2 L2
Time: 31.64

3) Scramble: B L' U2 D' B' D' B' F' U2 B2 R U F R D R2 L U B' F U2 B L' D' L
Time: 30.56

4) Scramble: L' F U' B R L D2 L2 F' U2 B' F' R' U' F2 U' F' B2 L' B2 R2 D2 U L' D2
Time: 38.43

5) Scramble: F' B2 L2 F' B D L2 B R' F2 R2 D2 L D' U B U L U' L' R' F2 B2 L' B2
Time: 37.15

Average: 35.98



Jazz solves

1) Scramble: U F U' B' F2 L' F2 B2 U R2 D2 F U' R2 L2 F' L' R2 U2 R F' B' L2 R2 B2
Time: 37.14

2) Scramble: B F L R F2 L R2 U' D L' U R B2 D B F2 L' B R' L' B2 U' F' U F'
Time: 40.55

3) Scramble: B' D' U2 B U' F2 U2 D B L' B' R2 D' B' F L' D R2 D B2 D F L D L2
Time: 51.13

4) Scramble: D L B' L2 F B2 U' R U2 R' F' D2 U B2 F' D2 L' D2 F2 U2 D' B' L F2 B2
Time: 35.16

5) Scramble: B L B' F' D2 B' D B D' B2 R' D' R' B F U2 D F2 D' L U F2 L2 B' U2
Time: 37.84

Average: 40.36


Heavy Metal solves

I lost the first three scrambles, but I still have the times

1) 40.23

2) 46.55

3) 41.95

4) Scramble: D' R2 F D2 L B' R B' F2 U B2 D F2 D' L D2 F2 R B' U2 D L' B R2 L2
Time: 37.79

5) Scramble: D U2 R' D L' R' F D' F B2 L F' U' F' R L F2 R2 F' R2 U2 D2 L2 U' B
Time: 38.75

Average: 41.05

on to techno!!!


----------



## mazei (Jun 27, 2009)

Heavy metal as in what song?


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Jun 27, 2009)

Try rap now....


----------



## jsh33 (Jun 27, 2009)

Try ... nerverending ... By David Crowder * Band, It helps me go faster ,
I guess it depends what kind of music you like.

Also, maybe some classical piano, say Rachmovian

Edit: Also, you have to try Mr. Rubik


----------



## calekewbs (Jun 27, 2009)

I did a bunch of heavy metal stuff. I did something from dethklok, and just a bunch of stuff like that.

I was taking a break to relax a bit, but time to get back to work! What techno stuff should I listen to? I'm not big on that so yeah. And I have some stuff similar to David Crowder Band that I'm gonna listen to. Fireflight. You should check em out jsh! they're pretty good.


----------



## KubeKid73 (Jun 27, 2009)

Basshunter is awesome.


----------



## DcF1337 (Jun 27, 2009)

KubeKid73 said:


> Basshunter is awesome.



+1111111111111111


----------



## Poke (Jun 27, 2009)

You need different heavy metal... old heavy metal Metallica, Megadeth(Not as old... but they don't get much older), etc. 

You also need Glam metal, like Mötley Crüe, or Ratt, or other types of bands along those lines.

I can suggest types of metal all day, but I won't bore you any further... for now.


----------



## calekewbs (Jun 27, 2009)

lol please do! i'm looking for as much different types of music as i can. A couple songs that are related would be awesome.


----------



## Logan (Jun 27, 2009)

*Relient K rocks*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Jd9dfn0Fgc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lvz0J0WBZPE

anything by them is *BEAST!*
I do big solves (>5x5) listening to them.
I do 3x3 and 4x4 to anything.


...maybe I should try this...:confused:




EDIT: sorry the vids can't embed.


----------



## calekewbs (Jun 27, 2009)

Control Solves

1) Scramble: R2 B' L F D2 F B2 R' F2 U' B2 U' D F' U2 F' D' R' B' F' D' U2 B2 L2 D'
Time: 42.09

2) Scramble: F2 U2 D L2 U' D' F2 R2 D L F2 U2 L2 F D L R' D' L' B2 R2 D' U B2 L2
Time: 31.64

3) Scramble: B L' U2 D' B' D' B' F' U2 B2 R U F R D R2 L U B' F U2 B L' D' L
Time: 30.56

4) Scramble: L' F U' B R L D2 L2 F' U2 B' F' R' U' F2 U' F' B2 L' B2 R2 D2 U L' D2
Time: 38.43

5) Scramble: F' B2 L2 F' B D L2 B R' F2 R2 D2 L D' U B U L U' L' R' F2 B2 L' B2
Time: 37.15

Average: 35.98



Jazz solves

1) Scramble: U F U' B' F2 L' F2 B2 U R2 D2 F U' R2 L2 F' L' R2 U2 R F' B' L2 R2 B2
Time: 37.14

2) Scramble: B F L R F2 L R2 U' D L' U R B2 D B F2 L' B R' L' B2 U' F' U F'
Time: 40.55

3) Scramble: B' D' U2 B U' F2 U2 D B L' B' R2 D' B' F L' D R2 D B2 D F L D L2
Time: 51.13

4) Scramble: D L B' L2 F B2 U' R U2 R' F' D2 U B2 F' D2 L' D2 F2 U2 D' B' L F2 B2
Time: 35.16

5) Scramble: B L B' F' D2 B' D B D' B2 R' D' R' B F U2 D F2 D' L U F2 L2 B' U2
Time: 37.84

Average: 40.36


Heavy Metal solves

I lost the first three scrambles, but I still have the times

1) 40.23

2) 46.55

3) 41.95

4) Scramble: D' R2 F D2 L B' R B' F2 U B2 D F2 D' L D2 F2 R B' U2 D L' B R2 L2
Time: 37.79

5) Scramble: D U2 R' D L' R' F D' F B2 L F' U' F' R L F2 R2 F' R2 U2 D2 L2 U' B
Time: 38.75

Average: 41.05


Techno solves

1) Scramble: U F2 B' U2 R L2 F' U' D' B2 F U' D B' L2 R' B2 U F2 B2 U2 F D' B2 F
Time: 36.39 (looks promising)

2) Scramble: R L D2 R L' F2 D' F' B L R2 D2 R' B' D2 R2 B2 U' D' R2 D2 U2 R F U'
Time: 28.17 (OMG YAY)

3) Scramble: U' D' B' L2 D L2 R U B L' D F D2 F' L2 D U2 F U' F2 L' B' U B' L
Time: 29.81 (OMG YAY x2 that's my first time getting two sub 30's in a row!)

4) Scramble: B' R2 F B' R' B' R F' U F2 D R2 L' B2 R' U R2 F B2 D2 U R2 F' D' B'
Time: 33.62 (I think I found a winner!!!)

5) Scramble: B R' D B' D B U F L B D F2 U' D L' D2 U2 F' U' R' L F' U' B' U'
Time: 39.05

Average: 33.41


Sooo techno works! I found a Basshunter playlist on youtube (thanks for the advice) and came close to a PB!!! soooo yeah. Onto Christian Rock type stuff. There are many different bands I could use, Relient K, David Crowder Band, Skillet, Red, but I have two full albums from Fireflight so I'm gonna use them. Anyone interested in the other bands I said, check them out!


----------



## calekewbs (Jun 27, 2009)

Control Solves

1) Scramble: R2 B' L F D2 F B2 R' F2 U' B2 U' D F' U2 F' D' R' B' F' D' U2 B2 L2 D'
Time: 42.09

2) Scramble: F2 U2 D L2 U' D' F2 R2 D L F2 U2 L2 F D L R' D' L' B2 R2 D' U B2 L2
Time: 31.64

3) Scramble: B L' U2 D' B' D' B' F' U2 B2 R U F R D R2 L U B' F U2 B L' D' L
Time: 30.56

4) Scramble: L' F U' B R L D2 L2 F' U2 B' F' R' U' F2 U' F' B2 L' B2 R2 D2 U L' D2
Time: 38.43

5) Scramble: F' B2 L2 F' B D L2 B R' F2 R2 D2 L D' U B U L U' L' R' F2 B2 L' B2
Time: 37.15

Average: 35.98



Jazz solves

1) Scramble: U F U' B' F2 L' F2 B2 U R2 D2 F U' R2 L2 F' L' R2 U2 R F' B' L2 R2 B2
Time: 37.14

2) Scramble: B F L R F2 L R2 U' D L' U R B2 D B F2 L' B R' L' B2 U' F' U F'
Time: 40.55

3) Scramble: B' D' U2 B U' F2 U2 D B L' B' R2 D' B' F L' D R2 D B2 D F L D L2
Time: 51.13

4) Scramble: D L B' L2 F B2 U' R U2 R' F' D2 U B2 F' D2 L' D2 F2 U2 D' B' L F2 B2
Time: 35.16

5) Scramble: B L B' F' D2 B' D B D' B2 R' D' R' B F U2 D F2 D' L U F2 L2 B' U2
Time: 37.84

Average: 40.36


Heavy Metal solves

I lost the first three scrambles, but I still have the times

1) 40.23

2) 46.55

3) 41.95

4) Scramble: D' R2 F D2 L B' R B' F2 U B2 D F2 D' L D2 F2 R B' U2 D L' B R2 L2
Time: 37.79

5) Scramble: D U2 R' D L' R' F D' F B2 L F' U' F' R L F2 R2 F' R2 U2 D2 L2 U' B
Time: 38.75

Average: 41.05


Techno solves

1) Scramble: U F2 B' U2 R L2 F' U' D' B2 F U' D B' L2 R' B2 U F2 B2 U2 F D' B2 F
Time: 36.39 (looks promising)

2) Scramble: R L D2 R L' F2 D' F' B L R2 D2 R' B' D2 R2 B2 U' D' R2 D2 U2 R F U'
Time: 28.17 (OMG YAY)

3) Scramble: U' D' B' L2 D L2 R U B L' D F D2 F' L2 D U2 F U' F2 L' B' U B' L
Time: 29.81 (OMG YAY x2 that's my first time getting two sub 30's in a row!)

4) Scramble: B' R2 F B' R' B' R F' U F2 D R2 L' B2 R' U R2 F B2 D2 U R2 F' D' B'
Time: 33.62 (I think I found a winner!!!)

5) Scramble: B R' D B' D B U F L B D F2 U' D L' D2 U2 F' U' R' L F' U' B' U'
Time: 39.05

Average: 33.41



Christian Rock solves 

1) Scramble: U' L' B2 D' L' R U2 L' U' B L F2 B R2 F2 D F U R' F2 L2 D U2 R U'
Time:39.97

2) Scramble: L' D2 B' U' L2 R2 F' R2 L' F2 D2 F' U2 B' U' D' F U2 D2 F L' F' B' U F
time: 31.48

3) Scramble: B L' B' U' B2 L2 U2 L D' F U' D R2 F B2 R B2 U R F' B2 D2 B D U2
Time:25.51 (new PB!!! but it was PLL skip sooo)

4) Scramble: U2 L' D2 B' F D2 R U2 R F D2 R2 D' U2 F2 R' F' L' R B F D B2 U R
Time: 38.80

5) Scramble: B' D' R' F2 D L2 U2 R' B' L D L2 U F D2 U L2 U R2 U' F' U F2 D2 L
Time: 30.37

Average: 33.23 

OOOh better. but I'll have to go into a more extensive average to tell which helps more. It's pretty close. OK rap is next. What should I listen to?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 27, 2009)

Try listening to hard trance, it helps me while I'm learning algorithms. It should help you while you're solving.


----------



## calekewbs (Jun 27, 2009)

any suggestions? an artist or song? I've no idea what you're talking about so that would help. thanks!


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 27, 2009)

Sure, just one second.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 27, 2009)

Hard Trance:
Axel Coon - Lamenting City
Cosmic Gate - Exploration of Space
Darude - Sandstorm

Psy Trance:
bLiNd - G-Storm
ManMadeMan - Drama
Sambo - Mezmerize

I'm not sure if your into psy trance but after a while I got really into it. I usually play these 6 songs in a loop which lasts for about 29 minutes and 41 seconds but you can do whatever you like.


----------



## calekewbs (Jun 27, 2009)

roflmao the headphones are starte=ing to hurt my ears! lol


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 27, 2009)

calekewbs said:


> roflmao the headphones are starte=ing to hurt my ears! lol



What do you think of the music?


----------



## calekewbs (Jun 27, 2009)

Control Solves

1) Scramble: R2 B' L F D2 F B2 R' F2 U' B2 U' D F' U2 F' D' R' B' F' D' U2 B2 L2 D'
Time: 42.09

2) Scramble: F2 U2 D L2 U' D' F2 R2 D L F2 U2 L2 F D L R' D' L' B2 R2 D' U B2 L2
Time: 31.64

3) Scramble: B L' U2 D' B' D' B' F' U2 B2 R U F R D R2 L U B' F U2 B L' D' L
Time: 30.56

4) Scramble: L' F U' B R L D2 L2 F' U2 B' F' R' U' F2 U' F' B2 L' B2 R2 D2 U L' D2
Time: 38.43

5) Scramble: F' B2 L2 F' B D L2 B R' F2 R2 D2 L D' U B U L U' L' R' F2 B2 L' B2
Time: 37.15

Average: 35.98



Jazz solves

1) Scramble: U F U' B' F2 L' F2 B2 U R2 D2 F U' R2 L2 F' L' R2 U2 R F' B' L2 R2 B2
Time: 37.14

2) Scramble: B F L R F2 L R2 U' D L' U R B2 D B F2 L' B R' L' B2 U' F' U F'
Time: 40.55

3) Scramble: B' D' U2 B U' F2 U2 D B L' B' R2 D' B' F L' D R2 D B2 D F L D L2
Time: 51.13

4) Scramble: D L B' L2 F B2 U' R U2 R' F' D2 U B2 F' D2 L' D2 F2 U2 D' B' L F2 B2
Time: 35.16

5) Scramble: B L B' F' D2 B' D B D' B2 R' D' R' B F U2 D F2 D' L U F2 L2 B' U2
Time: 37.84

Average: 40.36


Heavy Metal solves

I lost the first three scrambles, but I still have the times

1) 40.23

2) 46.55

3) 41.95

4) Scramble: D' R2 F D2 L B' R B' F2 U B2 D F2 D' L D2 F2 R B' U2 D L' B R2 L2
Time: 37.79

5) Scramble: D U2 R' D L' R' F D' F B2 L F' U' F' R L F2 R2 F' R2 U2 D2 L2 U' B
Time: 38.75

Average: 41.05


Techno solves

1) Scramble: U F2 B' U2 R L2 F' U' D' B2 F U' D B' L2 R' B2 U F2 B2 U2 F D' B2 F
Time: 36.39 (looks promising)

2) Scramble: R L D2 R L' F2 D' F' B L R2 D2 R' B' D2 R2 B2 U' D' R2 D2 U2 R F U'
Time: 28.17 (OMG YAY)

3) Scramble: U' D' B' L2 D L2 R U B L' D F D2 F' L2 D U2 F U' F2 L' B' U B' L
Time: 29.81 (OMG YAY x2 that's my first time getting two sub 30's in a row!)

4) Scramble: B' R2 F B' R' B' R F' U F2 D R2 L' B2 R' U R2 F B2 D2 U R2 F' D' B'
Time: 33.62 (I think I found a winner!!!)

5) Scramble: B R' D B' D B U F L B D F2 U' D L' D2 U2 F' U' R' L F' U' B' U'
Time: 39.05

Average: 33.41



Christian Rock solves 

1) Scramble: U' L' B2 D' L' R U2 L' U' B L F2 B R2 F2 D F U R' F2 L2 D U2 R U'
Time:39.97

2) Scramble: L' D2 B' U' L2 R2 F' R2 L' F2 D2 F' U2 B' U' D' F U2 D2 F L' F' B' U F
time: 31.48

3) Scramble: B L' B' U' B2 L2 U2 L D' F U' D R2 F B2 R B2 U R F' B2 D2 B D U2
Time:25.51 (new PB!!! but it was PLL skip sooo)

4) Scramble: U2 L' D2 B' F D2 R U2 R F D2 R2 D' U2 F2 R' F' L' R B F D B2 U R
Time: 38.80

5) Scramble: B' D' R' F2 D L2 U2 R' B' L D L2 U F D2 U L2 U R2 U' F' U F2 D2 L
Time: 30.37

Average: 33.23 


Hard/Psy Trance solves

1) Scramble: F' R' F' R D' R2 B D R' U L B' F D' F' R' D U2 F' B' L' B D2 B U
Time: 33.42

2) Scramble: F' R2 U' F' U' R2 L' F' B R' F2 U L' R F' R' B2 D' L' R2 F' D2 U' R2 F
Time: 33.65

3) Scramble: F' L2 U2 B2 D F2 U B2 D' L D' R U' L B' R L2 B' F2 R2 U L' R' B' U2
Time: 34.70

4) Scramble: D L D' F B L2 F B D B R2 U' B2 F2 R2 F D L U' L' U2 R2 U F D'
Time : 41.65

5) Scramble: D F' R' U2 B2 D2 U L' U D' F2 U2 R' B2 L2 B' L2 U B R' B L' B2 L2 F'
Time: 33.48

Average: 35.38


Yeah I have heard Sandstorm before and I like the Heavy Trance but I'm not sure what I think about the Psi trance. That's when I got the 41 solve so I switched back XD lol


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 27, 2009)

calekewbs said:


> Yeah I have heard Sandstorm before and I like the Heavy Trance but I'm not sure what I think about the Psi trance. That's when I got the 41 solve so I switched back XD lol



Yea, it took me a while to get used to Psy Trance. I noticed that your not excluding the best and worst solves in each average of 5. Sandstorm is a beast to listen to with bass boost during a solve. Try it again!


----------



## Novriil (Jun 27, 2009)

Rubik's Exer said:


> I actually cube better listening to music I hate.



ME TOO!!  I got 12-13 sec solve today (lucky but still) And bunch of sub-20-s that I mostly don't get.

But usually I listen to radio


----------



## calekewbs (Jun 27, 2009)

lol i did it in the last solve. so yeah I got a nice time on that one.


----------



## calekewbs (Jun 27, 2009)

well, I'm gonna go make some lunch. But be sure to leave some suggestions for when I get back. 

Things I haven't tried yet:
Rap
Country
Polka
Hip-Hop
Disco
Songs with killer guitar solos
Insanely fast songs
Slow songs
Songs about certain topics.

give me some examples!!!


----------



## JTW2007 (Jun 27, 2009)

Cool experiment. I listen to Ratatat when I'm solving.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 27, 2009)

calekewbs said:


> well, I'm gonna go make some lunch. But be sure to leave some suggestions for when I get back.
> 
> Things I haven't tried yet:
> Rap
> ...



1. Are you serious?
2. Try speedcore or extratone.


----------



## calekewbs (Jun 27, 2009)

hey if it's out there, i'm gonna try it. lol I'm surprised you didn't say anything about polka! or disco! klol


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 27, 2009)

calekewbs said:


> hey if it's out there, i'm gonna try it. lol I'm surprised you didn't say anything about polka! or disco! klol



1. Disco is similar to Euro House and Happy Hardcore (other forms of Electronic Music).

2. I play the accordion .


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jun 27, 2009)

I think everything with a bpm slightly higher then your average tpm will help. In my case most rock tracks have the right BPM


----------



## calekewbs (Jun 27, 2009)

lol so you would know some good polka? spill!!! lol


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 27, 2009)

calekewbs said:


> lol so you would know some good polka? spill!!! lol



Haha, I said I know how to play the accordion, I never said that I know any good polka songs.


----------



## calekewbs (Jun 27, 2009)

lol darn! and yeah That's why i'm gonna try out some songs of differetn speeds. right now... DRAGONFORCE!!!!!!!!


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 27, 2009)

calekewbs said:


> lol darn! and yeah That's why i'm gonna try out some songs of differetn speeds. right now... *DRAGONFORCE*!!!!!!!!



1. Soldiers of the Wasteland all the way.
2. Maybe some TtFaF.
3. Operation Ground and Pound is pretty decent.

Those are my favourites from them, although I don't listen to DragonForce anymore.


----------



## KubeKid73 (Jun 27, 2009)

I like Revolution Deathsquad. I don't really listen to them anymore also.


----------



## happa95 (Jun 27, 2009)

Personally, I think the best music for cubing is mathcore, such as Between the Buried and Me, Protest the Hero, and The Human Abstract.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 27, 2009)

happa95 said:


> Personally, I think the best music for cubing is mathcore, such as Between the Buried and Me, Protest the Hero, and The Human Abstract.



Interesting choice.


----------



## anythingtwisty (Jun 27, 2009)

I listen to the killers or 2pac.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 27, 2009)

anythingtwisty said:


> I listen to the killers or 2pac.



The Killers = Alternative rock, post-punk revival, indie rock
Tupac = Hip hop

Anything in between?


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jun 27, 2009)

have you tried classical remixes?
(like the metal/rock remix of Canon in D, the POP remix of Toccata and Fugue, etcetera)


----------



## happa95 (Jun 27, 2009)

d4m4s74 said:


> have you tried classical remixes?
> (like the metal/rock remix of Canon in D, the POP remix of Toccata and Fugue, etcetera)



http://digitalmeltd0wn.blogspot.com/2008/07/michael-pogo-kreiner-vienna-sound.html

That's an electronic remix of Mozart's The Magic Flute.


----------



## anythingtwisty (Jun 27, 2009)

Actually, there's really not much in between those two for me, 2pac is the only rap I listen to.


----------



## jacob15728 (Jun 27, 2009)

Try power metal. I bet that would be good...


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 28, 2009)

jacob15728 said:


> *Try power metal.* I bet that would be good...





calekewbs said:


> lol darn! and yeah That's why i'm gonna try out some songs of differetn speeds. *right now... DRAGONFORCE!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Zaxef (Jun 28, 2009)

My playlist while cubing consists of..

Pendulum
Eminem's new record
Random Trance
and Rise Against

I seem to do best while listening to Pendulum, I assume it's because there aren't really lyrics and it's just upbeat tempo


----------



## calekewbs (Jun 28, 2009)

lol... I fell asleep. but yeah aaaalll great suggestions lol. I've got some work to do huh? lol


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 28, 2009)

calekewbs said:


> lol... I fell asleep. but yeah aaaalll great suggestions lol. I've got some work to do huh? lol



Yup, looks like you do, there are so many genres of music to choose from.


----------



## calekewbs (Jun 28, 2009)

yeah. lol Maybe this might be too broad of a spectrum.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 28, 2009)

calekewbs said:


> yeah. lol Maybe this might be too broad of a spectrum.



Thats what I'm thinking. Narrow down the types of music but increase the number of solves per genre, perhaps 20?


----------



## calekewbs (Jun 28, 2009)

ok. well, I think I'll just start over with a new experiment. This time I'll plan it out XD and yeah I'll do more extensive averages.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 28, 2009)

calekewbs said:


> ok. well, I think I'll just start over with a new experiment. This time I'll plan it out XD and yeah I'll do more extensive averages.



Make sure that you are accounting for lucky and unlucky cases by excluding the best and worst 2 or 3 solves out of 20 or whatever.


----------



## calekewbs (Jun 28, 2009)

yeah good point. lol will do.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 28, 2009)

calekewbs said:


> yeah good point. lol will do.



I'm not trying to be mean or strict or anything, I'm just pointing out, from one cuber to another, what I would do.


----------



## calekewbs (Jun 28, 2009)

of course! yeah that's exactly what i thought. lol hey. Check out the thread I put up on a new F2L alg. It's pretty beast.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 28, 2009)

calekewbs said:


> of course! yeah that's exactly what i thought. lol hey. Check out the thread I put up on a new F2L alg. It's pretty beast.



It looks good, but I don't use Fridrich so F2L means almost nothing to me, sorry.


----------



## calekewbs (Jun 28, 2009)

ahhh yeah i figured by your signature.


----------



## Tortin (Jun 28, 2009)

Tyre Tracks and Broken Hearts - Bonnie Tyler. And if you can't finish an average of 5 in that time, Holding out for a Hero - Bonnie Tyler. 

I listen to Bonnie Tyler and Billy Joel when I do big cubes. I get better times when they're playing.


----------



## xEscapeFatex (Jun 28, 2009)

the only way to make this consistent is you have to do the same scramble, but before you even start you have to get the scramble down good, other wise 1: you could get use to is 2: different scrambles = different difficulty. but i will love to see the results!


----------



## Zaxef (Jun 28, 2009)

To be more specific..
I get my best times while listening to two songs by Pendulum

Propane Nightmares 
Hold Your Color


----------



## jacob15728 (Jun 28, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> jacob15728 said:
> 
> 
> > *Try power metal.* I bet that would be good...
> ...



Yeah, but Dragonforce is one of the worst power metal bands out there. (Still pretty good though)


----------



## Ton (Jun 28, 2009)

calekewbs said:


> I am going to try an experiment (tomorrow so I'm not tired while doing it) that involves cubing while listening to different kinds of music. I feel like being all scientific like so....



Well statistical proof with such a small number is not correct, I would suggest at least an average of 100. Difficult part will be to determent the range/deviation when one is better as the other

My prediction, does not matter. There might be a difference's with or without music.


----------



## Rama (Jun 28, 2009)

If you are going to listen to different types of metal I'd suggest also different types of jazz.

Ragtime: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fPmruHc4S9Q
New Orleans Jazz: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=52juLTpUGhk
Gypsy Jazz: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AEzsPGHsi90
Swing Jazz: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SPZH7lfXbUc
Not sure where this one fits, but Hammond B-3 PWNS!: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vqSLoxwkCYE
Bebop: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sCb7pzb507k
Free Jazz: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QEdZ68nKOCA

There is ofcourse more, but those are the styles I myself to listen to. 

Ps. I agree with Ton.


----------



## mazei (Jun 28, 2009)

I seriously recommend Jamiroquai.

As for a more rock section, Dream Theater(Liquid Tension Experiment included but LTE has more variety of types of songs and is less heavy then DT) and Foo Fighters.


----------



## Raffael (Jun 29, 2009)

Don't forget to include Finntroll
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yGywo81G6lk

(someone asked for polka a few pages back  )


----------



## PEZenfuego (Aug 28, 2009)

Of all the songs I've heard, Pianoman is the best but to each his own I guess.


----------



## DavidSanders (Oct 2, 2009)

*What music have you found helps you the best while cubing?*

I ask this because I know that I have listened to certain songs and got great solves. It is my guess that there are some songs that help the most. Like I have heard for some sports Motzart and Beehtoven help a lot. So, what do you guys listen to while performing a speedsolve, and what is the most effective?

For me recently it has been:
Any Eminem song (I don't know why)
You Can't Always Get What You Want
Run This Town
I Love College




I hope this fits in the speedsolving discussion area.


----------



## Cyrok215 (Oct 2, 2009)

Your not allowed to do it in competitions, so why do it while practicing. This was already discussed I believe.


----------



## Rikane (Oct 2, 2009)

I still listen to music while cubing... it keeps me doing it longer than I would without. However I did start to practice without music when I was getting ready for CO.

To answer your question, I listen to music that gets me focused. Not sure what kind, since my song(s) change everyday, but that's what I like the best.


----------



## mcciff2112 (Oct 2, 2009)

Cyrok215 said:


> Your not allowed to do it in competitions, so why do it while practicing.



But why not? I love listening to music and I have it playing just about all the time when I'm home, and always while cubing.

I prefer rock, especially faster paced stuff while cubing. It gets me pumped up in a sense. Rise Against is a great example.


----------



## dannyz0r (Oct 2, 2009)

Music doesn't affect my times but it affects how long I practice. Almost any jap/korean/chinese song works for me.


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 2, 2009)

What search function have you found helps you the best while you are thinking about making a new thread?

This one.



DavidSanders said:


> I hope this fits in the speedsolving discussion area.



Traditionally this topic has gone in off-topic.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 2, 2009)

Try Chop Suey...


----------



## elcarc (Oct 2, 2009)

piemaster said:


> Try Chop Suey...



SOAD FTW

trying not to get into specific bands and songs here, but fast paced rock is good because your body will naturally follow the rhythm, and well, you know what happens next


----------



## Spitfire97 (Oct 2, 2009)

I listen to jerking music

I like to dance


----------



## DavidSanders (Oct 2, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> What search function have you found helps you the best while you are thinking about making a new thread?



Sorry, my search was not successful at first, so I decided to make a thread. This will not happen again.


----------



## Edmund (Oct 2, 2009)

Live music definitely. Try live Green Day, or Panic! At the Disco. There is something about live that helps me idk why


----------



## riffz (Oct 2, 2009)

I listen to mostly progressive rock and metal, but I listen to trance, such as Astrix while cubing. I find it gets me in a rythm.

Although, I do agree its probably best to practice without music since its not allowed in comps. I usually only play music during long averages.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 2, 2009)

riffz said:


> I listen to mostly progressive rock and metal, but I listen to trance, such as Astrix while cubing. I find it gets me in a rythm.
> 
> Although, I do agree its probably best to practice without music since its not allowed in comps. I usually only play music during long averages.



Amen Van Buuren ftw!


----------



## Jebediah54 (Oct 2, 2009)

I listen to music, since it gets me going faster, just so I can get used to going fast. Normally after I've listened to music and have been getting good averages, I can do better than before, without music.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 2, 2009)

Darude - Sandstorm. Over and over and over...


----------



## onionhoney (Oct 2, 2009)

i like listening to Linkin Park's songs while speedcubing(espeacially _faint_ and _from the inside_)


----------



## Shadet (Oct 2, 2009)

Cyrok215 said:


> Your not allowed to do it in competitions, so why do it while practicing. This was already discussed I believe.



Yea, You are right... But who not allow You to listen to music in Your mind ? 
I,m always cubing with music, and on competition, i imagine, that i listen to my favourites.. and, it rly helps ! ^^


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Oct 2, 2009)

Hardcore & Freeform at >200 BPM. DJ Judas and DJ Hellfury are some good ones.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 6, 2009)

Shadet said:


> Cyrok215 said:
> 
> 
> > Your not allowed to do it in competitions, so why do it while practicing. This was already discussed I believe.
> ...



Yea, I never thought about listening to music in my mind.



Lt-UnReaL said:


> Hardcore & Freeform at >200 BPM. DJ Judas and DJ Hellfury are some good ones.



Agreed.


----------



## Cride5 (Oct 6, 2009)

piemaster said:


> Try Chop Suey...



+1

.. or this


----------



## rahulkadukar (Oct 6, 2009)

Trance esp Armin Van Buuren


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 6, 2009)

TECHNO


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 6, 2009)

That70sShowDude said:


> TECHNO



No, not techno...


----------



## Muesli (Oct 6, 2009)

Trance. The harder, the better.


----------



## Shack (Oct 6, 2009)

normally i listen to SOAD (System Of A Down) while cubing...
or offcourse Arnaud van Halen with sexy move


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 6, 2009)

Shack said:


> normally i listen to SOAD (System Of A Down) while cubing...
> or offcourse Arnaud van Galen with sexy move



fixed that for you.

I listen to anything good.


----------



## Muesli (Oct 6, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> Shack said:
> 
> 
> > normally i listen to SOAD (System Of A Down) while cubing...
> ...



Ha. I hate it when people say "any thing good" . What do _you_ like to listen to when you cube?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 7, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > Shack said:
> ...



I listen to anything that pleases my ears at the time. Whether it may be an old lady screaming, some techno, country, to metal as long as it pleases my ears I don't care what I listen to as long as it's good at that time.


----------



## 1996iscool (Oct 7, 2009)

I like to Listen to really up beat music. Usually hip-hop and pop.


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 7, 2009)

Bring me the Horizon, The Ready Set, Nickasaur!, and anime soundtracks.


----------



## michaellahti (Oct 24, 2009)

I usually listen to Daft Punk or really up-beat rock. It puts you into a great rhythm...


----------



## babyle (Oct 24, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> Bring me the Horizon, The Ready Set, Nickasaur!, and anime soundtracks.



Wow I am so shocked that a fellow cuber listens to Nickasaur too. I usually do not listen to music like his, but I like the beat and his lyrics


----------



## Thomas09 (Oct 24, 2009)

For 3x3 and 2x2, I listen to rock (I ONLY listen to rock). For any cube larger, music screws up my look ahead, making my times likes 30 seconds slower.


----------



## Weston (Oct 24, 2009)

I put Baba O'Reily by the Who on repeat.
unless im doing bld


----------



## CL_Pepsi (Oct 24, 2009)

Generally-Gucci Mane, TuPac, Ludacris, Snoope Dogg, and T.I. Mostly Rap/ Hip hop.


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 24, 2009)

CL_Pepsi said:


> Generally-Gucci Mane, TuPac, Ludacris, Snoope Dogg, and T.I. Mostly Rap/ Hip hop.



I live 5-10 minutes from T.I.'s house. His daughter used go to school in my old county, and my friends have taken pictures in front of his house, so I have proof. He also gave a speech at a local high school about life and his albums. 

Also, Gucci Mane comes from where I go to college at, downtown Atlanta. 

Haha, that music is very popular from where I come from. (x


----------



## Tdude (Oct 24, 2009)

I think of a beat in my head for me I will cube faster alot like 4sec-1minute


----------



## CL_Pepsi (Oct 24, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> CL_Pepsi said:
> 
> 
> > Generally-Gucci Mane, TuPac, Ludacris, Snoope Dogg, and T.I. Mostly Rap/ Hip hop.
> ...



Aww lucky, Cubes=Life is from the trap.


----------



## stevethecuber (Oct 24, 2009)

DavidSanders said:


> I ask this because I know that I have listened to certain songs and got great solves. It is my guess that there are some songs that help the most. Like I have heard for some sports Motzart and Beehtoven help a lot. So, what do you guys listen to while performing a speedsolve, and what is the most effective?
> 
> For me recently it has been:
> Any Eminem song (I don't know why)
> ...


omg, coincedence? I've been listening to those alot when i cube everytime.
I love college is my favourite. I also like Forever by Drake feat eminem, kanye west and lil wayne


----------



## goshypimple (Oct 24, 2009)

i listen to other people cubing..........................


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 24, 2009)

CL_Pepsi said:


> Cubes=Life said:
> 
> 
> > CL_Pepsi said:
> ...



Ahh, nooooo.
It SUCKS.

It's very very horrible. At times, very scary. >.o


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 24, 2009)

My Morning Jacket. Or techno.

Best for me would be The Carpenters.


----------



## anythingtwisty (Oct 24, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> My Morning Jacket.


I like "Off the Record"


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 24, 2009)

anythingtwisty said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > My Morning Jacket.
> ...


That's good, but their songs that are more chill make me cube faster, like "Wordless Chorus"


----------



## Waffle's Minion (Oct 24, 2009)

Party in the USA!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 24, 2009)

Waffle's Minion said:


> Party in the USA!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OsoYTyJSttA


----------



## Ethan (Nov 3, 2009)

Techno or something like that.
Any upbeat music should put you in a good rhythm.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 3, 2009)

Ethan said:


> Techno or something like that.
> Any upbeat music should put you in a good rhythm.



And what might you think that techno is?


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 3, 2009)

The Wombats. I did my 3x3 a5, a12, and pyra a12 pb's listening to The Wombats. I've only listened to them while cubing twice.


----------



## kennytheman (Nov 3, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> Bring me the Horizon, The Ready Set, Nickasaur!, and anime soundtracks.


hahah oh yeah bmnh


----------



## Daniel Wu (Nov 3, 2009)

All That Remains lately but whatever.


----------



## pappas (Nov 3, 2009)

Dont really know but I always seem to have a better look ahead and times for F2L when I listen to Don' Matter by Akon. It's Wierd.


----------



## Truncator (Nov 5, 2009)

michaellahti said:


> I usually listen to Daft Punk.



Yay for techno rock whatever.


----------



## Steyler (Nov 8, 2009)

ACDC ftw!


----------



## Edward (Nov 9, 2009)

The Streets

I'm so happy I read through that marijuana thread. Now I have a new list of music to download.


----------



## joey (Nov 9, 2009)

Edward said:


> The Streets
> 
> I'm so happy I read through that marijuana thread. Now I have a new list of music to download.


No problem.

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=263071#post263071


----------



## (R) (Nov 9, 2009)

I use U2(BONO EDGE !!) sometimes, drops five seconds I swear.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Nov 9, 2009)

The Transformers score


----------



## Nero (Nov 9, 2009)

Any song by Alesana!  Specially Tilting the Hourglass!


----------



## PatrickJameson (Nov 9, 2009)

Anything electronic. Usually happy hardcore, but lately I've been listening to more trance-ish stuff.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 9, 2009)

PatrickJameson said:


> Anything electronic. Usually happy hardcore, but lately I've been listening to more trance-ish stuff.



Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Happy hardcore and trance (especially psy and hard) are amazing for cubing.


----------



## Mikitatukushichimo (Nov 9, 2009)

Metallica - The Unforgiven III
Krishna Das


----------



## TioMario (Nov 9, 2009)

Bob Marley, Richard Bona, Freddie Mercury, Joe Satriani, all the "Blues Giants Trilogy" CD's, and many many more
Surfing with the Alien is the best music for speedcubing.


----------



## Edward (Dec 24, 2009)

Im sorry for the bump, but I have to share this.

This playlist gives me my best times.. All of those songs send joy and warmth through my heart. I have no idea why.


----------



## NanoCuber (Dec 24, 2009)

rickcube said:


> All That Remains lately but whatever.



+1


----------



## stiwi griffin (Dec 24, 2009)

Spanish heavy (Mägo de Oz, Warcry...)


----------



## richardzhang (Dec 26, 2009)

*Music*

Do you know any good songs because the songs on my phone are getting old.


----------



## Edward (Dec 26, 2009)

This thread has basically everyone's favorite music. You can find alot of great stuff here.


----------



## Caedus (Dec 26, 2009)

Edward, is this the thread you meant? The thread you linked to has everyone's favourite cubing music. Not necessarily the same as favourite music overall.

anyway, I like the following:
My Chemical Romance
Marianas Trench
Hedley
Hawk Nelson
FM Static
Emery
Underoath
Thousand Foot Krutch
Green Day
Linkin Park
OneRepublic
Our Lady Peace
Skillet
The White Stripes
Billy Talent
All-American Rejects


----------



## iasimp1997 (Jan 11, 2010)

OMG I just found a SOOPER good one for me. It's:
Rage Against the Machine -- Killing in the name
Very good. It's SOOPER explicit, but it helps me sooooo much.


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Jan 11, 2010)

I listen to a band named Puscifer while I cube. Aside from that I mostly listen to Tool and Rush. Tool is my fav though =) I enjoy how they change the timing midsong, for some reason it helps me with cubing... i dunno why


----------



## SebCube (Jan 11, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tlcxu5n2BdQ
or
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LjHpp_gXihg


----------



## (R) (Jan 11, 2010)

U2


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 11, 2010)

anything hardcore or metal. 
Rush and The Who are cool too.


----------



## Cool Frog (Jan 11, 2010)

(R) said:


> U2



I thought that was the worlds shortest algorithm that after doing hundreds of times realizes it doesn't do much...


----------



## Thomas09 (Jan 11, 2010)

Usually something really rocky or just awesome from Sonic the Hedgehog games (shut up, I'm a die hard sonic fan).


----------



## Waffle's Minion (Jan 11, 2010)

I have been loving owl city! It actually helps! Got my my PB AVG of 5!


----------



## Edmund (Jan 11, 2010)

Waffle's Minion said:


> I have been loving owl city! It actually helps! Got my my PB AVG of 5!



I hate Owl City so much. Lyrically I can understand almost none of it and all there songs sound the same. What's good about them? (I honestly wanna know cause I know so many people who love them)


----------



## MichaelP. (Jan 11, 2010)

Mr. Brightside by The Killers, also most lil wayne songs.


----------



## CitricAcid (Jan 11, 2010)

Stayin' Alive.


----------



## Caedus (Jan 11, 2010)

Underoath. 'Nuff said.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Jan 11, 2010)

Eminem. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Edmund (Jan 11, 2010)

endless_akatsuki said:


> Eminem. 'Nuff said.



Nice. Best rapper!

Panic! At The Disco is what I've listened to a lot lately while cubing. They've been one of my favorite bands forever and now they are cube music. Tenacious D is also good music


----------



## NimbleFingers (Jan 11, 2010)

I enjoy Eminem, as well as Daft Punk and the Flobots.


----------



## ZamHalen (Jan 12, 2010)

Lately i've been listening to metallica,megadeth,iron maiden,incubus,joe satriani,system of a down,bullet for my valentine,my chemical romance,and,more lately,30 seconds to mars for cubing.
How's that for random?


----------



## Thomas09 (Jan 12, 2010)

I think eminem is a complete twat.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Jan 12, 2010)

Eminem, Daft Punk, Rise Against. That covers 3 Genres


----------



## PeterNewton (Jan 12, 2010)

Trance and metal, baby.
Hard or uplifting trance. Like Alphazone, and other random artists.
And neo-classical or gothic metal. Rhapsody of Fire, Nightwish, Kamelot, Epica, Sonata Arctica, Within Temptation.

Long live melodic uplifting music! \m/


----------



## PeterNewton (Jan 12, 2010)

EDIT: sorry, post got repeated when I was automatically logged out -_-.


----------



## Owen (Jan 12, 2010)

Techno. Anything else slows me down.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jan 12, 2010)

Owen said:


> Techno. Anything else slows me down.



So I did like 30 solves, then just before I finished my little session, I decided to do 3 more solves while listening to Hard Trance. Broke my PB 3 times.


----------



## Kevster270 (Jan 12, 2010)

i listen to weird stuff... muse, red jumpsuit apparatus... ect.


----------



## Faz (Jan 12, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Owen said:
> 
> 
> > Techno. Anything else slows me down.
> ...



Heh, I just youtubed that, and did an average of 12 - 9.14. Very good for me.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jan 12, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > So I did like 30 solves, then just before I finished my little session, I decided to do 3 more solves while listening to Hard Trance. Broke my PB 3 times.
> ...



Fixed. Also, which songs/artists were you listening to (youtube link?)?


----------



## cincyaviation (Jan 12, 2010)

something loud and backroundish, maybe i should leave my tape recorder sitting on in a mall to get that "no one is going to be quiet so just deal with it" feeling...


----------



## Faz (Jan 12, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > miniGOINGS said:
> ...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bhH-hevKVt4&feature=related


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 12, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iei3QRUaWNY


----------



## KubeKid73 (Jan 12, 2010)

PeterNewton said:


> Trance and metal, baby.
> Hard or uplifting trance. Like Alphazone, and other random artists.
> And neo-classical or gothic metal. *Rhapsody of Fire, Nightwish, Kamelot, Epica, Sonata Arctica,* Within Temptation.
> 
> Long live melodic uplifting music! \m/



I love you. Haha. Jk.
I listen to the same stuff. But I don't really listen to music _while_ cubing. But I don't cube a lot. Maybe that's why I've been sub-1:00 for over a year...



(R) said:


> U2



I'm guessing pun intended.


----------



## dillonbladez (Jan 12, 2010)

stereos  

i tried owl city, it's ok, but not as good as stereos. i still need to experiment. sometimes, i just get good times where there are tons of people talking.


----------



## Weston (Jan 12, 2010)

When I do BLD in a loud place, I aways always always listen to Birdland by Weather Report. For some reason, it makes my memo go really fast but it makes me really slow at regular speedsolves.


----------



## Caedus (Jan 12, 2010)

Wow....... I tried Hard Trance and I was getting consistent 20-25... Wow. I am going to buy a whole bunch of hard trance albums now...


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jan 12, 2010)

Caedus said:


> Wow....... I tried Hard Trance and I was getting consistent 20-25... Wow. I am going to buy a whole bunch of hard trance albums now...



I know, right? Hard Trance is amazing.

Oh wow, I just went link surfing on youtube and got to http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Y0Q2RWNLdc and from 1:47 on I was just sold on this beat.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 12, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Caedus said:
> 
> 
> > Wow....... I tried Hard Trance and I was getting consistent 20-25... Wow. I am going to buy a whole bunch of hard trance albums now...
> ...



Hmm. Interesting. It speeds up my F2L by a wide margin (~2 seconds) but slows down my LL a bit, leaving me with just slightly above average performance. I like 
EDIT: 10.58 single. Thank you.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jan 12, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> Hmm. Interesting. It speeds up my F2L by a wide margin (~2 seconds) but slows down my LL a bit, leaving me with just slightly above average performance. I like
> EDIT: 10.58 single. Thank you.



Please tell me you are listening to it in HD...


----------



## PeterNewton (Jan 12, 2010)

KubeKid73 said:


> PeterNewton said:
> 
> 
> > Trance and metal, baby.
> ...



Wow I never though I would ever talk to another person who likes this stuff.
What makes this music so incredible is its epic qualities. The talented lead singers, gothic choirs, classical instruments, all come together into something agressive yet beautiful: neo-classical metal (or gothic or symphonic metal if you prefer).
It becomes uplifting, and in the end, good for getting pumped for anything.


----------



## a small kitten (Jan 12, 2010)

Galneryus. It makes you feel like you can take over the world.


----------



## gibbleking (Jan 12, 2010)

acdc live in australia.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 12, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm. Interesting. It speeds up my F2L by a wide margin (~2 seconds) but slows down my LL a bit, leaving me with just slightly above average performance. I like
> ...



I wasn't. My hands are very cold and stiff though so I'll try later.


----------



## Crystl (Jan 14, 2010)

Techno should be fine, such as Don't stop the rock by Freestyle or Linkin Park


----------



## Kian (Jan 14, 2010)

Rush, realllllly? People still like Rush? I thought we got rid of that with whitewashed jeans and mullets.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jan 14, 2010)

I think I already posted on here but I don't feel like finding and editing my previous post (whatever it may be that I posted).

I listen to: rock, alternative, techno, rap, Japanese rock, pop, and metal, reggae, folk, indie, emo, nu metal, hard trance, and hip hop. I mighta missed some, I pretty much listen to everything


----------



## Sin-H (Jan 14, 2010)

yeah, Emerson, you forgot "the uplifting trance Stefan always posts on facebook" 

and why do you differentiate between Rap and Hip Hop? In terms of music, they are pretty much synonyms. Hip Hop is actually not a music, it's a lifestyle and an urban subculture 

or: Rap is the technique of "speak singing". It can be used in any genre (as in Eurodance, for example)

anyway, I listen to Rap, Trance, Jazz & some DnB. Also while cubing, if I listen to music while cubing ^^


----------



## irontwig (Jan 14, 2010)

Deep Purple, especially Made in Japan for some reason.


----------



## KubeKid73 (Jan 14, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/themidnightbeast These songs are great.  But they're very inappropriate. I'm rating them PG-13.


----------



## Edmund (Jan 14, 2010)

wow Eminem is great. my last 13 solves were done listening to When I'm Gone and Cleaning Out My Close and 10 of them were sub-15. good for me.

This is kind of catchy. A little bit better than average but possibly not because of the music. Oh and you have to watch the video (not while your cubing of course). The Office is so funny http://www.hulu.com/watch/105338/the-office-subtle-sexuality-the-music-video


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jan 16, 2010)

Sin-H said:


> "the uplifting trance Stefan always posts on facebook"



...waaaaaaaAAAAAAAAtt?


----------



## nlCuber22 (Feb 6, 2010)

*bump*
http://ronaldjenkees.bandcamp.com/
"Stay Crunchy" and "Guitar Sound" in particular.


----------



## SebCube (Mar 24, 2010)

Wolfmother - "Joker & The Thief"
.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Mar 24, 2010)

MuteMath or Radiohead.


----------



## megaminxwin (Mar 24, 2010)

Music?

John Cage's 4'33".


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 24, 2010)

Music? None, because you can't listen to music at comps.

/thread.


----------



## Dene (Mar 24, 2010)

I never posted in here?

DEATH METAL.


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 24, 2010)

Dene said:


> I never posted in here?
> 
> DEATH METAL.



I'd like to hear your idea of death metal


----------



## blakedacuber (Mar 24, 2010)

rap mostly eminem because of the rythym


----------



## Carson (Mar 24, 2010)

megaminxwin said:


> Music?
> 
> John Cage's 4'33".



Listening to music usually slows me down. I find myself incapable of "ignoring" the music. I end up concentrating more on the music than the cube, and my lookahead and recognition go all to crap. 4'33" however, is an exception. I don't believe it has ever distracted me at all...


----------



## Hiero (Mar 24, 2010)

Carson said:


> megaminxwin said:
> 
> 
> > Music?
> ...



I tried techno thinking it fit with cubing, then tried classic rock, because that's what I like. I found I get slower times with every type of music. So I guess silence is my answer.


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Mar 24, 2010)

Try Lady Gaga's Bad Romance. It actually works a bit like a metronome in my head. o.0


----------



## riffz (Mar 24, 2010)

If I play music while cubing its probably metal or trance music. I find Infected Mushroom helps me do math homework. But really, I try not to listen to music while cubing because I won't be able to in competition.


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 26, 2010)

Something fast if I'm speedsolving, something slow if I'm doing BLD.

Nothing specific really. There is too much good music to name, and I refuse to tie myself down to even a group of genres or bands.


----------



## Edward (Mar 26, 2010)

Beatboxers, and JSRF music .


----------



## Weston (Mar 26, 2010)

megaminxwin said:


> Music?
> 
> John Cage's 4'33".



XD
About 20 other musicians and I performed this at a college near my house. It was a concert for 20th century abstract music.
The program included a concerto for an imaginary trumpet, and another piece called "In C" which is very cool if you want to check it out.



xXzaKerXx said:


> Try Lady Gaga's Bad Romance.  It actually works a bit like a metronome in my head. o.0


Try Ligeti's Metronome Symphony.




I'll admit that this piece is rather ridiculous, but his piano etudes are awesome. I played no.13.


----------



## ZamHalen (Mar 26, 2010)

30 seconds to mars




this in specific


----------



## Drax (Mar 26, 2010)

Trance techno usually works best.
Stuff with lyrics just mess me up cause I concentrate more on the lyrics than cubing.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 26, 2010)

Drax said:


> Trance techno usually works best.
> Stuff with lyrics just mess me up cause I concentrate more on the lyrics than cubing.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Mar 26, 2010)

blakedacuber said:


> rap mostly eminem because of the rythym



I very much agree.


I also listen to a random playlist of random songs. All genres...can't tell which helps.


----------



## ianini (Mar 26, 2010)

Techno. That's really it.


----------



## pappas (Mar 26, 2010)

I love techno. Extacy by DJ Alex Kidd. Great song.


----------



## Dene (Mar 26, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > I never posted in here?
> ...



Why is that? Do you doubt that I listen to DEATH METAL?


----------



## Muesli (Mar 26, 2010)

Dene said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...


What is this DEATH METAL of which you speak? I think Dene is pretty hardcore, with him saying he listens to DEATH METAL and all, whatever it is.


----------



## Andreaillest (Mar 27, 2010)

Not any particular genre makes me perform better, but I mostly listen to everything when I cube. Hip Hop, R&B, Pop, Rock, Punk, Techno, Trance, etc...
There was one time I was listening to the movie Mean Girls and had great results. =/



Wake up in the morning, feeling like P. Diddy...


----------



## AvidCuber (Mar 27, 2010)

I listen to opera, ha ha.


----------



## Dene (Mar 27, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> What is this DEATH METAL of which you speak? I think Dene is pretty hardcore, with him saying he listens to DEATH METAL and all, whatever it is.



If you want to find out what it is, you could try YTing it 
What does DEATH METAL have to do with being hardcore?


----------



## DT546 (Mar 27, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> What is this DEATH METAL of which you speak? I think Dene is pretty hardcore, with him saying he listens to DEATH METAL and all, whatever it is.



http://lmgtfy.com/?q=death+metal+bands&l=1


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Mar 28, 2010)

The song "Silence" by Nobody is what I prefer to be hearing when I cube.


----------



## Raltenbach (Mar 28, 2010)

I prefer simple, somewhat downtempo electronica. Stuff like FUSE or other early Richie Hawtin stuff, sometimes more soundscapey stuff like Lifeform from FSOL. Uptempo electronica makes me get a little bit jittery. Shpongle can be good for me too, but it usually makes me want to drop the cube and hit the dancefloor. When learning new algorithms I like to listen to early Leonard Cohen or Bob Dylan, nice, melodic soothing stuff.


----------



## kunz (Mar 28, 2010)

i can only concentrate on music when im listening to music


----------



## rubiknewbie (Mar 30, 2010)

Music makes no difference.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Mar 30, 2010)

TECHNO!


----------



## rubiknewbie (Mar 30, 2010)

Classical might help go slow and lookahead.


----------



## Kickflip1993 (Mar 30, 2010)

When the rain begins to fall
Time to say goodbye :O
Camo and Crooked - History of the future
MSTRKRFT - Bounce
I won´t let the sun go down on me
Gives you hell

Those work pretty well for me


----------



## AvidCuber (Apr 5, 2010)

rubiknewbie said:


> Classical might help go slow and lookahead.


 Hey, not all classical music is slow! and sometimes not very relaxing either. 

Anyway, sorry to bump a 5-day old thread but I made a playlist on YouTube of music that helps me while I cube.

http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=297C88986740D44B

It's mostly just classical, so if you can't stand classical music then I don't recommend that you listen to this playlist.

Try it out and tell me what you think.


----------



## Edward (Apr 5, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dtuZxv2S_9s


----------



## liljthedude (Apr 5, 2010)

The electronic mix on RadioU Fusion.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Apr 5, 2010)

HEY I GET TO MAKE A LIST

The Who (specifically Baba O' Riley and Won't Get Fooled Again)
Steve Vai (For The Love of God = Slow Turning Solves, Get The Hell Out Of Here = Fast Turning Solves)
Tupac (Changes is good for cubing)
Joe Satriani (Flying in a Blue Dream is good for anything, Satch Boogie, Surfing With The Alien)
FLYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
LIKE AN EAGLE
Nas - Hip Hop is Dead (Instrumental)
Andy Blueman - Nyctalopia, preferably Club Mix
any Hard Trance
some select Techno mixes on YouTube
uhhh that's it


----------



## 04mucklowd (May 23, 2010)

Boney M
Alice Cooper
Gorillaz
Jethro Tull


----------



## Chapuunka (May 23, 2010)

Christian rap. And anything that has a fast beat.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (May 23, 2010)

Heavy metal.


----------



## Logan (May 23, 2010)

Punk and Screamo.

Bands: Escape the Fate, Mayday Parade, You Me at Six, Four Year Strong, All Time Low, Boys Like Girls, Greeley Estates

I'm always looking for new bands, so If there are any like these that you think I may like, tell me. =)


----------



## Daniel Wu (May 23, 2010)

Disturbed, Theory of a Deadman, Breaking Benjamin, Cavo and stuffs like that.

Flyleaf, Halestorm, Paramore ftw.


----------



## cuber952 (May 23, 2010)

Hinder or Korn


----------



## ElderKingpin (May 23, 2010)

classical. preferably Chopin


----------



## musicninja17 (May 24, 2010)

Deathcore / any metal 200 bpm and up.... Divine Heresy has some great cubing music. Otherwise All That Remains is pretty bomb.


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 24, 2010)

I need to try elevator music.


----------



## Samania (May 24, 2010)

usually something catchy and upbeat. Big Bang, Super Junior.. and most of the time.. Justin Bieber <3.


----------



## Skullush (May 24, 2010)

Usually I do listen to music while cubing. Could be anything from Paramore or Flyleaf to Cannibal Corpse or Cephalic Carnage.


----------



## Olji (Jun 24, 2010)

wut, for me its probably Killswitch Engage, Bullet For My Valentine, Lamb of God etc. etc., listens to alot of bands, and they all help me improve a bit, dont know a particular song that helps the most though.
I think Parkway Drive makes my times worse, since i get into the song and sing (scream) with it, resulting in a 5min solve (differs, if the song is shorter or longer, the solve times is that too)

EDIT: how could i forget In Flames? :O the pride of Sweden! x)


----------



## tanjiajien (Jun 24, 2010)

thE GazettE. For me.


----------



## nck (Jun 24, 2010)

Yui
Mozart
Ozaki Yutaka
Bon jovi


----------



## goshypimple (Jun 24, 2010)

nck said:


> Yui
> Mozart
> Ozaki Yutaka
> Bon jovi



<3 Yui 
also random Kpop and Jpop


----------



## reet (Oct 7, 2010)

Ozaki Yutaka
Bon jovi


----------



## Enter (Oct 7, 2010)

[youtube]4B0P4F3C2no&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 7, 2010)

Boulevard of Broken Dreams by Green Day.  I suddenly started getting awesome 2x2 solves when this came on my iPod.


----------



## da25centz (Oct 7, 2010)

Anything super epic by Rob Dougan, like Clubbed to Death
and anything by lil wayne, or drake ahaha
techo/trance are good for me like 50% of the time

EDIT: Shots by lil jon and LMFAO gets me in the zone


----------



## o2gulo (Oct 7, 2010)

Never Gonna Give you up - Rick astley , This song gave a me a huge boost.

Nah just kidding.



I Don't know. i got around 216 songs on my playlist and i'm not really surewhats the best.

but i always listen to Club cant handle me (Step up 3D)


----------



## MagicYio (Oct 7, 2010)

Something calm, like Chris Clark or Wisp. Or something very loud, like Venetian Snares


----------



## Hadley4000 (Oct 7, 2010)

Now I actually have trouble. I used to always listen to music while i cube, but if I do now I end up turning with the beat. Slows me down sometimes.


----------



## splinteh (Oct 9, 2010)

I LOVE ROCK N" ROLL


----------



## ductape_girl (Oct 9, 2010)

Agreed Hadley4000. Thats why Linkin Park does it for me.


----------



## Joker (Oct 9, 2010)

Don't listen to music while cubing.


----------



## kdawg123 (Oct 10, 2010)

I usually listen to Bob Dylan, Phish, Greatful Dead, The Beatles etc. Smooth and rather mellow stuff like that.


----------



## Samania (Oct 10, 2010)

Eminem.


----------



## a small kitten (Oct 10, 2010)

Galneryus. They raise your heart rate by like 50%


----------



## Cyrus C. (Oct 10, 2010)

Kirby.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 10, 2010)

Nothing really. I don't listen to music while I cube.


----------



## TheMachanga (Oct 10, 2010)

Metallica, Nirvana, or classic Weezer. 

"Only in Dreams" - Weezer for 7x7


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 10, 2010)

Any fast heavy metal.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 10, 2010)

Hmm.. I think my favorite songs to listen to while cubing are probably Airplanes, United States of Pop 2009, Stronger, Right Round, and Come Back As Heroes.


----------



## Thompson (Oct 10, 2010)

I wish I knew Natalie Portman - k-os


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 10, 2010)

My best averages were done while listening to Lady Gaga songs.


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Oct 10, 2010)

cube-o-holic said:


> Any fast heavy metal.


 





Is this fast enough for ya?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 10, 2010)

Fast enough but about as heavy as electrons. It could get heavier but I burst out laughing when that girlie* voice came out of my laptop and I had to turn it off.
I really like listening to As I lay Dying when I'm cubing.

*edit1, let's call it Disney musical instead.

edit2 3.43 is hilarious.
edit3 I think I'd listen to it if there were no vocals.

edit4 Just noticed the name of the band. 'Dragon Force' could be changed to 'Unicorn Power'.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Oct 10, 2010)

TRAIN


----------



## Joemamma556 (Oct 10, 2010)

PAUL GILBERT!!


----------



## Lorken (Oct 10, 2010)

LADY GAGA


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 10, 2010)

Random depressing music. 




I recommend listening to the above. 





Also, anything by Elliott Smith.


----------



## avgdi (Oct 10, 2010)

Lately for me it's been Taking Back Sunday. The albums "Tell All your Friends" and "Where You Want To Be."


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 10, 2010)

bluecloe45 said:


> TRAIN


YESU TRAIN <3


----------



## will6680 (Oct 10, 2010)

Lol Avenged Sevenfold and/or hard rock hahaha it gets my fingers moving


----------



## botanicals (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi, i'm new here, so i'm going to introduce my self a bit, my name is Javier, i'm from Buenos Aires Argentina (SouthAmerica) 26 years old, designer, oil painter.
Cubing since may of this year using Friedrich, i average 29.xx, my PB is 22.33 without skips. 
I'm a true music lover, a melomaniac... this is why i made this post.
I see a lot of good cubers in youtube making solves with earplugs and i was wondering what kind of music did they heard.
I notice that music without lyrics are the best for solves, and i think that really speedy music is great for speedy solvings.
I want to know your preferences and what do you think about the lyrics and the speed, good, bad... let me know you oppinion.
Ok guys (and girls of course)... thats all... sorry for my poor english.

For speedcubing.
Noisia - Stigma





Aphex Twin - Afx237 v7





And for blindsolving.

ochre - 111





Casino Versus Japan - Warm Windows


----------



## Johan444 (Oct 15, 2010)

I don't think music affects cubing significantly.

EDIT: But I prefer to listen to something when I cube (http://www.lastfm.com/user/Johan444). For blind I find music distracting.


----------



## botanicals (Oct 15, 2010)

Yeah maybe it's not "really" significantly, but if you prefer it, its for a reason, i dont know, maybe you feel more confortable or whatever, and these kind of stuff increase the accuaracy i think, but my main though is that the speed of the music is relevant, i feel like someone is hurry me up haha... obvioulsy its something personal, thanks for the comment and BTW, nice band "The Saddest Landscape", i used to listen a lot of hardcore in my early years.


----------



## jennifer123 (Nov 18, 2010)

Yui
Chris Clark


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Nov 18, 2010)

U & I from K-ON!!


----------



## Lorken (Nov 18, 2010)

Save me - Avenged sevenfold
The cabal - Elvenking
Dawn of Victory - Rhapsody of Fire
Sound of Madness - Shinedown

They're basically my victory songs, they are playing when I'm doing something awesome, or if I recently have done something awesome and I want to feel epicer.


----------



## abctoshiro (Nov 18, 2010)

Nightmare, Beast and the Harlot, All Things will End, Afterlife, Chapter Four. All from A7X. Gets my fingers moving.

Also, God Knows from The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya. And also Lost my Music.

I love really fast solos.


----------



## emolover (Nov 18, 2010)

For me it would be Mindless self indulgence, sevendust, helloween, and My chemical romance.


----------



## rubiksczar (Nov 18, 2010)

I like to listen to hard core screamo: Circles of Contempt, of Mice and Men, Attack Attack!, the Showdown, and Underoath


----------



## 4. (Nov 20, 2010)

Stuff I listen to:

The Doors 
Nirvana
Led Zeppelin
Pink Floyd 
Deep Purple
Iron Butterfly

Stuff I don't listen to:

Metallica
Techno
Rap 
R&B
and pretty much everything mainstream


----------



## Pieterva (Nov 20, 2010)

quiet music like reggae and rock


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Nov 21, 2010)

parokya ni edgar
eraserheads

i know you don't know them..


----------



## Karth (Nov 21, 2010)

I need very 'thick' metal. Just so the music fills everything, if that makes any sense. Some avant-garde metal works awesomely also, preferably a really absurd band.
Some of my favorites: Opeth, Dimmu Borgir, Adagio, Dream Theater, Unexpect, *Divina Enema*, Mesuggah, Gojira, *In Mourning*, Týr and Kokumaromilk

Edit: and dethklok haha


----------



## osrubikmo (Nov 21, 2010)

Black holes and revelations (muse)


----------



## Johan444 (Nov 21, 2010)

I phooken love lastfm: http://www.lastfm.com/user/Johan444

When I cube I listen to whatever I usually listen to.

It looks like right now I'm into Emo/Screamo, dubstep, hip hop and noise.


----------



## Engberg91 (Nov 21, 2010)

I like all kind of music.
But when it comes to cubing i prefer Reagge, Techno & Opera.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Nov 21, 2010)

Iron Maiden


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Nov 21, 2010)

Something without words, because words distract me... Usually electronica or dance.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Nov 21, 2010)

4. said:


> Stuff I listen to:
> 
> The Doors


 
Yeaaaaaaa

I Listen to :
Rage
Motown music (Marvin Gaye, Lionel Richie etc)
Earth Wind Wire
BeeGees
Craig David

Other stuff but I dont want to be too borring


----------



## flan (Nov 21, 2010)

I dont listen to music whilst cubing but while paying tetris I listen to The shangri-las. 60's girl band ftw


----------



## cincyaviation (Nov 21, 2010)

Christmas music.


----------



## Samania (Nov 21, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> Christmas music.


 
I was cubing and listening to this when I read your post.


----------



## EricReese (Dec 3, 2010)

*Cubing Music Thread*

basically its anything by Rise Against

Drones
Injection
Whereabouts Unknown


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 3, 2010)

Thread mergification


----------



## Puzzle (Dec 3, 2010)

Quiet Norah Jones, no doubt about that  (yes, any of her songs)


----------



## EricReese (Dec 3, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> Thread mergification


 
ah sorry I didn't bother searching, I just looked on the front of the section and didn't see anything


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Dec 3, 2010)




----------



## ~Adam~ (Dec 3, 2010)

Pieterva said:


> *quiet* music like reggae and rock



I'm fairly certain all music can be played quietly.


----------



## angelu1125 (Dec 7, 2010)

Paramore!


----------



## Kaktus (Dec 7, 2010)

J-rock (girls dead monster/plastic tree)
Linkin Park
Nightcore
Björn Rosenström
Basshunter


----------



## Cool Frog (Dec 7, 2010)

Devin Townsend - Hyperdrive
Mastodon
Nearly all the musigh here


----------



## David0794 (Dec 7, 2010)

mmmmmhhhh...soundtracks (especially star wars), tchaikovsky - symphony no. 4 - 4th movement, holst - the planets (mars / jupiter) and my favourite: stravinsky - rite of spring - ritual of the rival tribes / procession of the sage / dance of the earth (recording with dudamel / simon bolivar youth orchestra)


----------



## JL58 (Dec 7, 2010)

King Crimson - Fracture, Red, Starless


----------



## cuber952 (Dec 7, 2010)

Hinder


----------



## OzBluey (Dec 10, 2010)

*Music While Cubing?*

I've noticed heaps of people listen to music while cubing but.... What music do you actually listen to? What do you prefer?


----------



## guinepigs rock (Dec 10, 2010)

soundtracks or christian, enya or what ever my mood is that day but right now its christmas


----------



## Edward (Dec 10, 2010)

I think you can find pretty much this exact same thread topic by searching the word "music" in the search function. Do it gogogo
Remember to search before making a thread bro. 

I listen to alot of j-music myself. A bit of rap, a bit of rock too.


----------



## izovire (Dec 10, 2010)

#1 Industrial metal like a. Sybreed b. Fear Factory c. Mnemic
#2 Black Symphonic Metal like Dimmu Borgir
#3 Power Metal...


----------



## Jukuren (Dec 10, 2010)

Electronica......
Glitch Mob, Trifonic, edIT, Wax Taylor, Bassnecter........ <3


----------



## avgdi (Dec 10, 2010)

Taking Back Sunday.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 11, 2010)

Edward said:


> I think you can find pretty much this exact same thread topic by searching the word "music" in the search function. Do it gogogo
> Remember to search before making a thread bro.
> 
> I listen to alot of *j-music myself*. A bit of rap, a bit of rock too.


Right here.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 11, 2010)

I was hoping this was an awesome video or topic on *playing* music while cubing. I'm disappointed.


----------



## Matsushime (Dec 11, 2010)

Jukuren said:


> Electronica......
> Glitch Mob, Trifonic, edIT, Wax Taylor, *Bassnecter*........ <3


 
The best while cubing.

Hey everyone, new to the forums!


----------



## musicninja17 (Dec 11, 2010)

Anyone else into Jrock around here?


----------



## Dene (Dec 11, 2010)

Metal. Been listening to Cradle of Filth a lot lately.


----------



## goshypimple (Dec 11, 2010)

musicninja17 said:


> Anyone else into Jrock around here?


 
L~arc en ciel ? ^^


----------



## Logan (Dec 11, 2010)

Usually something hardcore. Been listening to a lot of A Day To Remember, Underoath, Scary kids scaring kids, etc. I enjoy some relient k, or the academy is... sometimes too. And the occasional Christian is alright.
Sometimes some hardstyle (sorta like techno), but thats mainly while i'm gaming.


----------



## souljahsu (Dec 11, 2010)

j-pop and k-pop


----------



## buelercuber (Dec 11, 2010)

whuts cubing

i thought it was 

_cubin'_
or 
*cubin'*

it's like those emericans, and their zees


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 11, 2010)

I tend to listen to any music I like except Dragonforce, because it makes me turn fast, but my lookahead suffers massively as a result. So it's mostly just symphonic metal (Epica specifially atm). When I'm blding I put 4:33 by John Cage on repeat


----------



## DeathCuberK (Dec 11, 2010)

Buckethead and J-rock.


----------



## bicmedic (Dec 11, 2010)

I tend to listen to music that matches my TPS and BPM. Anything about 120 BPM works for me, because I am slow. Slow is smooth, and smooth is fast.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Dec 11, 2010)

What I would recomend is not listening to a song that you are likey to know the lyrics to as it can be distracting listening to the song and cubing at the same time
I recomend listening to maybe a good beaat or something classical, or just anything without lyrics


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 11, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> What I would recomend is not listening to a song that you are likey to know the lyrics to as it can be distracting listening to the song and cubing at the same time
> I recomend listening to maybe a good beaat or something classical, or just anything without lyrics


While I agree that songs without lyrics are better, I've found it's the other way around for me. It's easier to ignore the lyrics in a song I know than having to parse them out of a new song.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 11, 2010)

I like listening to music, assuming I like it, to keep my mind awake while solving. Which already keeps the mind sharp.


----------



## Rinfiyks (Dec 12, 2010)

I listen to music with no lyrics, because they'd distract me. Mostly post-rock artists, like Sigur Ros, Explosions In The Sky, Mogwai, M83.
When I don't cube, I listen to indie rock and alternative rock, like Coldplay, Elbow, Doves, Snow Patrol, Arctic Monkeys.


----------



## Rpotts (Dec 12, 2010)




----------



## abctoshiro (Dec 12, 2010)

A7X, Rise Against. Mostly rock. Also, anime theme songs and insert songs. (lost my music <3).

Also, have I seen a thread like this before?


----------



## 4. (Dec 12, 2010)

I only listen to good music. Pink Floyd, The Doors, Led Zeppelin, Deep Purple, Nirvana, Jimi Hendrix, Iron Butterfly and more.


----------



## Edward (Dec 12, 2010)

[abc]toshiro;499342 said:


> A7X, Rise Against. Mostly rock. Also, anime theme songs and insert songs. (*lost my music* <3).
> 
> Also, have I seen a thread like this before?


 
Aya Hirano has it.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 12, 2010)

Edward said:


> Aya Hirano has it.


 
God Knows that


----------



## Mcuber5 (Dec 12, 2010)

Maybe like everybody, I just listen music I like. Why else ?


----------



## Systemdertoten (Dec 12, 2010)

Whitehouse
NIN
Nasum
Depeche Mode
Gary Numan
Gorgoroth


----------



## kdawg123 (Dec 12, 2010)

> "I only listen to good music. Pink Floyd, The Doors, Led Zeppelin, Deep Purple, Nirvana, Jimi Hendrix, Iron Butterfly and more."



This.


----------



## Johan444 (Dec 12, 2010)

Systemdertoten said:


> Whitehouse


 
Whitehouse o___o
<3



Spoiler


----------



## Systemdertoten (Dec 13, 2010)

Johan444 said:


> Whitehouse o___o
> <3
> 
> 
> ...


 
Yup, that Whitehouse.


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 13, 2010)

Thread merge.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Dec 13, 2010)

4. said:


> I only listen to good music.


 


I hate when people say that. That is one of the most ignorant statements you make. You realize that EVERYONE listens to good music, because it's good for them. There is no right or wrong, or good or bad in stuff like that.

Music I may think is good music you may think is bad, and vise versa. Saying something like "I only listen to good music" makes you sound very ignorant.


----------



## HelpCube (Dec 24, 2010)

*Cubing Music*

Many people (including myself) like to listen to music while cubing, and I was wondering what type/genre of music works the best while cubing. certain artists, songs, whatever. I'm just curious


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 24, 2010)

HelpCube said:


> Many people (including myself) like to listen to music while cubing, and I was wondering what type/genre of music *works the best*. certain artists, songs, whatever. I'm just curious


 
As far as I am aware, it is the fault of the Ipod (or whatever) if the music does or does not work very well, not the fault of the genre.


----------



## Tyson (Dec 24, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i6qcweDOcUM

See if anyone can guess what's playing in the background...


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 24, 2010)

Tyson said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i6qcweDOcUM
> 
> See if anyone can guess what's playing in the background...


Vivaldi?


----------



## 4. (Dec 24, 2010)

Listen to the 26 minute live version of Dazed and Confused by Led Zeppelin.


----------



## HelpCube (Dec 24, 2010)

4. said:


> Listen to the 26 minute live version of Dazed and Confused by Led Zeppelin.


 
lol, wouldn't that get a little repetitive after a while


----------



## emolover (Dec 24, 2010)

Stuff buy MSI, Escape the Fate, My Chemical Romance, Helloween, and Hinder. So basically stuff that imply's to my username.


----------



## Samania (Dec 24, 2010)

Its up to preference. Theres no music that "works best". I usually listen to piano covers of my favorite songs, or Eminem. I just can't stand Country Music >=(


----------



## joey (Dec 24, 2010)

Tyson said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i6qcweDOcUM
> 
> See if anyone can guess what's playing in the background...


Banana Phone - Rafi
Didn't have to watch the video to know.


----------



## HelpCube (Dec 24, 2010)

Samania said:


> Its up to preference. Theres no music that "works best". I usually listen to piano covers of my favorite songs, or Eminem. I just can't stand Country Music >=(


 
Same here, country music sucks.

I find rap/hip-hop/pop music works great for me because it usually has a pretty fast tempo and a good solid base line. For example, in my YouTube playlist I have Not Afraid, We are young, love the way you lie, fire burning, firework, etc.


----------



## Tyjet66 (Dec 24, 2010)

Techno works well for me, as does rap (specifically Tech N9ne) or most metal.


----------



## abctoshiro (Dec 24, 2010)

Merge with other threads? 

On topic: Rise Against, A7X, and the like. Some anime songs and themes.


----------



## Jukuren (Dec 24, 2010)

currently doing solves to Deadmau5 - 4x4=12


----------



## musicninja17 (Dec 24, 2010)

yes plz threadmerge. Cube to whatever you like. There is no good or bad, it's what you can tolerate. Ex: i'm not cubing to christmas music because it annoys me. So why would this be beneficial to me?


----------



## TiLiMayor (Dec 24, 2010)

Tron: Legacy Soundtrack - Daft Punk

Nicest cubing session Ive had


----------



## DeathCuberK (Dec 24, 2010)

Buckethead.
Need a slow, casual cubing session? He has some nice, melodic guitar tunes.
Need a fast, intense speedcubing session? Listen to his heavy metal.


----------



## Rpotts (Dec 24, 2010)

Philip Glass - In The Upper Room Dance IX


----------



## Weston (Dec 24, 2010)

I like to listen to 4'33 when I cube.


----------



## Julian (Dec 24, 2010)

Weston said:


> I like to listen to 4'33 when I cube.


I lol'd.

I never used to listen to music while cubing, figuring the lyrics would distract me, but one time I tried listing to Mein Herz Brennt by Rammstein, to get my fingers moving. Broke all my PBs, lol.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Dec 24, 2010)

Brown noise or white noise.


----------



## chinese cuber (Dec 24, 2010)

i only know <fly!cube!> it is haiyan zhuang's


----------



## 4. (Dec 24, 2010)

HelpCube said:


> lol, wouldn't that get a little repetitive after a while


 
No... ?


----------



## CUB3R01 (Dec 26, 2010)

DeathCuberK said:


> Buckethead.
> Need a slow, casual cubing session? He has some nice, melodic guitar tunes.
> Need a fast, intense speedcubing session? Listen to his heavy metal.


I second this notion! That's exactly what I do when I cube haha. Buckethead is so underrated. Like you suggest in your post, his music spans such a wide range of styles.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 26, 2010)

I listen to bleeps.


----------



## Dacuba (Dec 26, 2010)

edit: wrong thread sry

I like techno sh*t tho


----------



## Cool Frog (Dec 26, 2010)

Bump,

dubstep, or some (trippy metal)


----------



## TiLiMayor (Dec 27, 2010)

Whyusosrs? said:


> *Brown noise* or white noise.


 
Srry but, what is this?


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Dec 27, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brownian_noise


----------



## splinteh (Dec 27, 2010)

Hard Rock all the way.


----------



## Logan (Dec 27, 2010)

My fav bands right now:
Artists.................| Favorite song by artist
Relient k...............| Be my escape
A day to remember | All signs point to Lauderdale 
Skillet..................| Monster


----------



## Rinfiyks (Dec 30, 2010)

This has recently become my favourite song. It's so emotional and beautiful. Maybe it just hit me at the right time, but 2:30 onwards really sweeps me off my feet.


----------



## Johan444 (Dec 30, 2010)

Rinfiyks said:


> This has recently become my favourite song. It's so emotional and beautiful. Maybe it just hit me at the right time, but 2:30 onwards really sweeps me off my feet.


 
That's post rock for ya. If you like the more melodic kinds, like EITS you should check out God Is An Astronaut and Burn The White Flags Slowly. But my favorite bands are the more slower and "epic" ones i.e. Yndi Halda, Evpatoria Report and Godspeed You! Black Emperor. Then there are the classics, Mogwai, Slint, Tortoise and Sigur Rós.


----------



## Rinfiyks (Dec 30, 2010)

Johan444 said:


> That's post rock for ya. If you like the more melodic kinds, like EITS you should check out God Is An Astronaut and Burn The White Flags Slowly. But my favorite bands are the more slower and "epic" ones i.e. Yndi Halda, Evpatoria Report and Godspeed You! Black Emperor. Then there are the classics, Mogwai, Slint, Tortoise and Sigur Rós.


 
Thanks for the recommendations. I've heard of Mogwai and Sigur Rós. I'll be sure to expand my collection of this genre now


----------



## Dylan (Jan 31, 2011)

*Best music for cubing?*

I apologise in advance if this has already been discussed but i have not found it when i search- anyway i am wondering what the best music for the best performance speedcubing as i want to improve my times any ideas?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 31, 2011)

Listening to music isn't going to make you faster. 
But I like to listen to rock/metal.


----------



## Magix (Jan 31, 2011)

Absolutely personal preference. Some people do good with music, some people get distracted. People like different types of music, there is no way of determining the best style that would fit with cubing.

Just listen to something that you like, something that relaxes you, helps you focus. For some people that might be death metal, for some it might be classical music.


----------



## Edward (Jan 31, 2011)

If music could really improve performance, I'm sure we'd know about such things.


----------



## Magix (Jan 31, 2011)

Music is known to help you concentrate

More concentration = better results

But that doesn't mean that everyone has to listen to one specific song and will get 50% faster times all of a sudden. : D


----------



## Tyjet66 (Jan 31, 2011)

Something up beat and fast, good examples would be techno, some faster rap, some rock/metal, some current hip-hop (most popular music in the U.S. currently...) I prefer metal like disturbed/mudvayne, the rapper Tech N9ne. Just experiment till you find something that suits you.


----------



## Vinny (Jan 31, 2011)

Yeah I listen to metal, mostly Protest the Hero. It doesn't really do much, I just like to tell myself it helps.


----------



## Dylan (Jan 31, 2011)

Im going to buy some techno off itunes .


----------



## Magix (Jan 31, 2011)

Generally, if you listen to music regularily, you know what you like and what will help you with solving.

If you don't listen to music regularily, it's not going to help you with cubing anyway.


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 31, 2011)

Thread merge.


----------



## Cool Frog (Jan 31, 2011)

Dylan said:


> Im going to buy some techno off itunes .


Angerfist
My cousin made me this awesome one hour techno mix.


----------



## Pieterva (May 4, 2011)




----------



## SixSidedCube (May 4, 2011)

Metal. System of a down, Disturbed, Slipknot, Lamb of God, that sort of stuff.


----------



## caseyd (May 4, 2011)

Rise against all the way


----------



## HelpCube (May 4, 2011)

any1 else here like the voicians?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (May 5, 2011)

I now listen to rubixluber123, tall5001, bobo11420, avidcuber, and camcuber talk about really random stuffz.
Along with anime music, MJ, and piano covers.


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 10, 2011)

I like to whistle quietly while solving.


----------



## Bapao (Sep 10, 2011)

Chiptune.


----------



## Ezy Ryder (Sep 10, 2011)

I prefer mainly 60's music for cubing and everything else. Like The Jimi Hendrix Experience, Cream, The Beatles, Canned Heat, The Rolling Stones, Gypsy Sun and Rainbows, Howlin' Wolf, Band of Gypsys, Noel Redding Band (Fat Mattress too), Grateful Dead, Paul Desmond, Elmore James and BB King. I also don't think that lyrics change anything (except 3+bld probably). Oh and music makes doing big averages easier for me (solving is less monotonic...).


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Sep 10, 2011)

botanicals said:


> I notice that music without lyrics are the best for solves, and i think that really speedy music is great for speedy solvings.


 
And what do you base this on? I like cubing with music that has lyrics. The only exception is Apocalyptica.

PS: I mostly listen to metal.


----------



## thackernerd (Sep 10, 2011)

I usually listen to rap like Eminem and it makes me go faster, but sometimes I catch myself paying attention to the lyrics and I start losing focus on what I'm doing


----------



## NeedReality (Sep 10, 2011)

I usually watch tv shows/movies or listen to blues/blues rock while cubing. Can't do it when I'm doing BLD though, as I prefer silence for concentration.

Slightly OT, but @Ezy Ryder: I just saw B.B. King in concert ~2 weeks ago. For being nearly 86, he sure puts on a great show.


----------



## n00bcub3r (Sep 10, 2011)

SKRILLEX


----------



## Olji (Sep 10, 2011)

Most styles of EDM, trance and house mostly though
Sometimes metal too...


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Sep 10, 2011)

I don't know if it really affects anything, but I do listen to classic rock and some metal when I cube.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Sep 10, 2011)

I'm not sure of the effects of the music on the solves, but I mostly listen to pony-related techno when I speedsolve.


----------



## emolover (Sep 10, 2011)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> I don't know if it really affects anything, but I do listen to classic rock and some *metal* when I cube.


 
LOL metal. 

I am determined when I listen to this.






Edit: 




JonnyWhoopes said:


> I'm not sure of the effects of the music on the solves, but I mostly listen to pony-related techno when I speedsolve.


 
I hope to god you are kidding.


----------



## Bapao (Sep 10, 2011)

emolover said:


> LOL metal.
> 
> I am determined when I listen to this.



 F2L went down sweet on that one...erratic metronome.


----------



## 30secondsolver (Sep 11, 2011)

n00bcub3r said:


> SKRILLEX


 
another sensible pesron


----------



## linkin182 (Sep 11, 2011)

_classical _


----------



## nickcolley (Sep 11, 2011)

Aphex twin rocks, good taste my friend! 

Smooth jazz musak is fun to cube to.


----------



## thackernerd (Sep 11, 2011)

emolover said:


> I hope to god you are kidding.



Hahaha


----------



## RNewms27 (Sep 11, 2011)

I sure hope you realize skrillex isn't the only one putting together simple tones in unexpected places. He gets too much credit from fanpeeps. On topic: fast-tempo metal, whether its soft or heavy, gives the adrenaline to improve my look-ahead.


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Sep 11, 2011)

Phlippieskezer said:


> And what do you base this on? I like cubing with music that has lyrics. The only exception is Apocalyptica.
> 
> PS: I mostly listen to metal.


 
For me lyrics are like a separate, unnecessary string of information that draws my attention away from solving. That's just my opinion, of course.

I have a hodge-podge of some different trance/dance/techno that I usually pop into my ears.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Sep 11, 2011)

when i do listen to music when i cube, its either coldplay or some songs that are related to NCIS (as in the two NCIS soundtracks and stuff)


----------



## Igora (Sep 11, 2011)

emolover said:


> LOL metal.
> 
> I am determined when I listen to this.


Lol Nu-metal

I am determined when I listen to this:






Note: no offense meant, I just really dislike nu-metal/core.


----------



## maggotcuber (Sep 11, 2011)

I can't listen to music while I time my solves, it slows me down by a good 3-5 seconds =X

I listen to jazz, metal, and classical music


----------



## angham (Sep 16, 2011)

n00bcub3r said:


> SKRILLEX


 I tried cubing to skrillex once, but got too into it and threw my cube at the wall just as equinox
dropped lol


----------



## Cheese11 (Sep 18, 2011)

I like to get my Hardcore up in the place (and maybe some Indie on the side).


----------



## Sillas (Sep 18, 2011)

Metal and Classic Music


----------



## Cheese11 (Sep 18, 2011)

Sillas said:


> Metal and Classic Music


 
Classic as in Classical or Classic rock?


----------



## aronpm (Sep 18, 2011)




----------



## blackzabbathfan (Jan 28, 2012)

anything that pops up and a Dispatch Pandora (Dispatch, Sublime, Jack Johnson ect.)


----------



## AndreiNistal (Feb 25, 2012)

*Music while Cubing*

I usually tend to listen to music while doing cube.. Do you also do that?

Listening to music while cubing.. Is it better or worse?


----------



## jeff081692 (Feb 25, 2012)

I do mainly because music puts me in a good mood and I am willing to cube much longer if I am listening to music. The argument as to whether music is good or bad for your cubing depends though. It may be true that with no music you can fully concentrate your attention to the cube and possibly get better times but really if you did an average of 100 listening to music and an average of 100 with no music I don't think your average would get significantly better so you might as well do what makes you happy.


----------



## chrissyD (Feb 25, 2012)

Just set my pb ao5 listening to music. Though I don't think it makes a difference for me.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Feb 25, 2012)

I'll switch back and forth with listening to music. Sometimes I won't, sometimes I will. It doesn't really seem to make a difference, though. My 3x3 PB Single, Ao5, and Ao12 were without music, but my OH PB was.


----------



## Cool Frog (Feb 25, 2012)

I listen to music while I cube, Even when doing BLD


----------



## fastcubesolver (Feb 25, 2012)

It only makes a difference fo me for BLD. I haven't noticed a great difference for other puzzles. When I am listening to music, it's almost always Avenged Sevenfold, Rise Against, or Metallica.


----------



## Cheese11 (Feb 25, 2012)

Music makes me win.


----------



## brandbest1 (Feb 25, 2012)

I feel like music distracts me while cubing, so I never do it.

Off-Topic: My sig.


----------



## JohnLaurain (Feb 26, 2012)

I sometimes listen to music when I cube, but only when I'm alone and I have no background noise. I usually listen to big band jazz like Count Basie, Mingus, or Buddy Rich.


----------



## Daryl (Mar 2, 2012)

Any music help me to concentrate while cubing except for BLD, where the music will be distracting


----------



## HelpCube (Mar 2, 2012)

Always listen to music while cubing, and 95% of the time it's dubstep. Dubba Jonny, Mantis, Arkasia, and Skeptiks are the best.


----------



## Naillig (Mar 2, 2012)

Call me weird or whatever, but I like to search up average videos on YouTube and then play them out loud, as I do my average. I find that music distracts me, and I actually prefer the silence.


----------



## foolish (Mar 2, 2012)

Usually I listen to (classic) rock, but I find it easier to concentrate while listening to instrumental/orchestra music. Movie soundtracks like Lord of the Rings are fine while cubing.


----------



## Vinny (Mar 2, 2012)

I like music while cubing. Mainly because it drowns out any noise from my family outside of my room... Plus I just really enjoy listening to it.


----------



## ThomasJE (May 20, 2012)

*Cubing with music*

I know there are threads about what music people listen to, but no real in-depth discussion.

There are many cubers who listen to various music while they cube (me included). I find that music amost 'puts me to ease' and lets me calm down a little to concentrate on the solve. But, is there any crystal clear evidence that proves this? Or, does music put you off a little?

Also, another point I want to discuss is the type of music you listen to. Some people prefer slow songs, others fast paced songs. What do you prefer? Have you tried both while cubing? What did you think? Any particular songs/artists you find helps? I know Michal Pleskowicz likes Metallica.

The last point I want to discuss is regulation 2i:


> 2i) While competing, competitors must not use sound equipment, other electronic equipment (like walkmans, dictaphones or additional lighting).


What do you feel about this regulation? Should it be amended to allow some music to be listened to? Obviously, this would need the delegate/main judge to check the music being played to stop cheating. Or should the use be limited?

Feel free to discuss any of the above points, or add any other points you want to raise.


----------



## Escher (May 20, 2012)

When I realised recently just how many poker players listen to music during tournaments where the payouts can be in excess of $1mil, I decided that the mp3 ban in cubing was incredibly dumb.

The only event I can see that cheating through microphone assistance would gain any kind of advantage for would be BLD, but even then the logistics of setting up the 'spotter' so that they can see the cube but not be caught whispering instructions to the solver would be ridiculously hard to accomplish at most competitions.

If the WCA really are trying to be water-tight to cheats, there are a lot of other areas they can work on first.


Anyway, I used to find that liquid DnB like Camo & Krooked or Netsky helped when I was trying to pump myself up for PBs, but now I find it much easier to cube with no music at all - which is annoying, because I love having music on all the time


----------



## ThomasJE (May 20, 2012)

Escher said:


> The only event I can see that cheating through microphone assistance would gain any kind of advantage for would be BLD, but even then the logistics of setting up the 'spotter' so that they can see the cube but not be caught whispering instructions to the solver would be ridiculously hard to accomplish at most competitions.



You can get 'audio splitters', so the judge could use that to hear what the competitor hears through another set of earphones (maybe just 1 ear piece), so this problem is avoided.


----------



## Escher (May 20, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> You can get 'audio splitters', so the judge could use that to hear what the competitor hears through another set of earphones (maybe just 1 ear piece), so this problem is avoided.


 
I guess you would have to force competitors to bring them.

I think it's pretty reasonable to just not care 

Also, somebody brought up the issue of judge/competitor communication in another thread discussing this, for example, when the judge is to lift the cover off, as a counter-example. 
This actually made me realise that we don't have codified provisions for deaf cubers - we should have a standard set of signals for the competitor and judge to use (we should only need one or two anyway) - and if you're hearing-impaired, intentionally or otherwise, it wouldn't pose a problem.


----------



## ThomasJE (May 20, 2012)

Escher said:


> I guess you would have to force competitors to bring them.



An audio splitter from here costs 70p. (OK, it's on offer, but still) Only 10 max. people would be solving at one time. That's just £7 for the audio splitters. And earphones won't be in short supply.


----------



## Sa967St (May 20, 2012)

Listening to music while competing isn't only an issue because of possible cheating, it can also cause problems because communication between the judge is more difficult.

This has been discussed plenty of times, and although there are some ways to possible make it work, it seems that most people don't think it's worth it.


----------



## Bapao (May 20, 2012)

It shouldn't be allowed IMO. I agree that it's important to be able to focus during a comp, but said focus should be attainable without a "crutch".


----------



## Escher (May 20, 2012)

Bapao said:


> It shouldn't be allowed IMO. I agree that it's important to be able to focus during a comp, but said focus should be attainable without a "crutch".


 
It's not necessarily about having a crutch... Solving 6x6 and 7x7 in comp can be really boring 

I just don't see how the cheating possibility means we shouldn't be able to do it, when it has no other bearing on the validity of the solve, or on other competitors. If the argument against headphones from cheating is valid, then I'd like to raise a point about the validity of using volunteer judges and scramblers... Possibility of abuse isn't the problem, it's how damaging or easily performed the abuse could be that is.

Regardless of this debate, we should have set signals for a competitor to ask the judge to remove the covering, both because sometimes competitors get pissed off with judges and also because the judging procedure shouldn't disadvantage deaf people.

The thing is, if we did have this signalling system, the judge/competitor communication issue wouldn't (or shouldn't) be a problem anyway.

There is a problem with judges/runners having to find competitors though - there would have to be a stipulation that those in the competitor waiting area may not listen to music...


----------



## Godmil (May 20, 2012)

What if you found watching tv to help you relax while solving... Would it hurt to have iPlayer on your iPad in front of you at comps?
I think you really have to be respectful to the 'sport' while competing, when you go to do your solve you should just be doing your solve, not getting additional forms of entertainment. I'm surprised to hear about the poker players. When ever I think of any other competitions I keep thinking it comes across as rude to be listening to music.


----------



## Escher (May 20, 2012)

Godmil said:


> What if you found watching tv to help you relax while solving... Would it hurt to have iPlayer on your iPad in front of you at comps?
> I think you really have to be respectful to the 'sport' while competing, when you go to do your solve you should just be doing your solve, not getting additional forms of entertainment. I'm surprised to hear about the poker players. When ever I think of any other competitions I keep thinking it comes across as rude to be listening to music.



Because having an iPad is demonstrably intrusive, whereas having earbuds in isn't?

I'm not really sure what you mean by respect... Presumably it's allowed in poker because it doesn't irritate other people, nor is it a particularly big cheat risk. Although, live poker tournaments can be really boring in the early stages.


----------



## Tj2OY (Jul 14, 2012)

*Music while cubing???*

Hi guys.I'm making this thread because my application didn't get accepted;so I'm just going to make a thread.

So the story goes that how you should/shouldn't listen to music during a competition or when your just at home.I like to listen to rap and some nice music just to calm me down,when I go to a competition they won't let me listen to music,but I think they should,because I think it will calm down some people when their nervous in their first competition or when they just want cubeing more peaceful;I will post the music I listen to when I cube at the end of this thread.Some people say they shouldn't listen to music when they cube in a competition because the WCA says that the mics in the APPLE headphones will allow you to have a mic in-out and that the person on the other side can tell you the moves to solve it.

*WARNING* lots of songs have bad words because I couldn't find ones without the bad word SORRY*

http://youtu.be/XX2dkBSjdA8
http://youtu.be/E2GFczytrGA
http://youtu.be/V75WvjBZiOY
http://youtu.be/jB0WHL3Il_g
http://youtu.be/HEi3kLOuzfI
http://youtu.be/JU7-4GAERLI
http://youtu.be/cv0vlvjdgtY


----------



## Dene (Jul 14, 2012)

There are a large number of reasons regarding potential breach of regulations that mean it is impossible to allow anyone to listen to music via headphones while participating in an official competition. I also like to listen to music while cubing at home, but this is the way it has to be. Learn to deal with it like the vast majority of other sportspeople.






(Hardcore pro-feminism-equality-for-women-gender-neutrality right there)


----------



## Tj2OY (Jul 14, 2012)

I know I have to deal with it but I'm just saying what do you guys think about listening to music while cubing?


----------



## applemobile (Jul 14, 2012)

Tj2OY said:


> I like to listen to rap and some nice music




>rap music is not nice


----------



## Tj2OY (Jul 14, 2012)

applemobile said:


> >rap music is not nice


What I meant was i like to listen to rap and some Peaceful music ...In other words I like to listen to rap because its fast and pumps me up and I like peaceful music when I do example solves


----------



## Smiles (Jul 15, 2012)

I just have my playlist going, but I do record what song I was listening to when I get PBs.
I only started doing this recently.

12.58 was Paradise by Coldplay
11.95 and 10.83 were silence. That's when I forget to turn my music on.


----------



## Ralinda4 (Jul 15, 2012)

I rarely cube without music, and I usually listen to Dream Theater, Opeth or Skrillex. I probably could have said metal and dubstep there, but I really only listen to Dream theater/Opeth with it comes to "metal" and Skrillex for Dubstep.

Examples:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9kAdLiizR-4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x7NvYu20114
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0hRznmgLUo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PWtqeNie1Rk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQFnA93PcMo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OR6AV9yJPoM


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jul 15, 2012)

I got my 10.30 PB while listening to "Every teardrop is a waterfall" by Coldplay.

Love their songs.


----------



## coinman (Sep 26, 2012)

I found a song about CLL-skipp  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kHH6l7yEzg4


----------



## Hunter (Sep 27, 2012)

5x5 PB to Major Tom (Coming Home) Love this song. XD

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jt-R5hj_lWM


----------



## bluecloe45 (Sep 27, 2012)

Hoodie allen or All the right moves (band)


----------



## ducttapecuber (Sep 27, 2012)

I got my PB while listening to Whistle by Florida, I have gotten a lot of good times listening to Maroon 5 though


----------



## WMCubes (Oct 5, 2012)

T. Swift


----------



## Owen (Oct 5, 2012)

Anyone else into ambient/drone music?


----------



## Ickathu (Oct 5, 2012)

Soundtracks are good. Especially stuff like Lord of the Rings and Star Wars.


----------



## TheLizardWizard (Oct 5, 2012)

Owen said:


> Anyone else into ambient/drone music?



I would say about 25% of the time i cube


----------



## uniacto (Oct 5, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> Soundtracks are good. Especially stuff like Lord of the Rings and Star Wars.



Duel of the Fates is epic for cubing


----------



## Ickathu (Oct 6, 2012)

Most songs in Star Wars are, but yes. Duel of the Fates is exceptionally good. I also like Jedi Temple March.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 6, 2012)

this


----------



## Petro Leum (Oct 6, 2012)

epic music (move soundtracks, classical, TSFH) makes feel cubing epic (just like everything else )


----------



## wizH (Oct 6, 2012)

Some sweet liquid dubstep from GoingQuantum and I'm set!


----------



## Cheese11 (Oct 12, 2012)

For me now, it's pretty much anything with Jack White in it, his music gets me so pumped.


----------



## Kyooberist (Oct 12, 2012)

Gangnam Style

EDIT: Korea,Bubble pop, Right now, It`s art,This town ain`t big enough for the both of us.


----------



## applemobile (Oct 12, 2012)

Anything that is less that 16-bit or has gameboys used as instruments.


----------



## JasonK (Oct 13, 2012)

Am I the only person who just doesn't listen to music? Like, I can appreciate a good song, but music in the background while I do anything (study, cubing, games) just distracts me. Listening would have to be the primary thing I'm doing, and I just have other things I'd rather focus on...


----------



## ottozing (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm exactly the same Jason. Whenever I'm doing cubing sessions (anything from 5 to 500 solves) I find that I do a lot better when I don't listen to music. I experimented with listening to music while cubing for a while, but I found that I'm actually faster when I don't listen to music.


----------



## ThomasJE (Oct 13, 2012)

Have you tried listening to music before you cube? Apparently, music stimulates your brain, so you are faster for a short time. I believe this is called the Mozart effect (I think because people found that listening to Mozart's music made your brain peform better, although this works with any music)


----------



## ottozing (Oct 13, 2012)

I've found that listening to music before cubing gives similar results to not listening to music at all before or during the session.


----------



## JE007 (Oct 13, 2012)

I listen to this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wbWOVfY-rxU
the temple march I dont like


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 8, 2012)

*Does music effect your times?*

I want everyone to help.
The scrambles for 3x3 are
B' F D L R D' B2 L2 F' L B' U F L U' B R' B2 L' B2 L' F' R D2 U'

F2 L D2 B2 D' U L2 B2 F D L' B D2 B2 U L B F2 R B F L2 D B' R

B F U2 L' R' D U R2 B U F2 L2 U2 R' U L' F2 D2 B2 L R F2 L' U2 F'

B F2 R' F' R' D B' R' U2 L2 R2 F R2 U2 L' D U2 L' D2 U' L' F L2 R' D'

L2 R' F U F2 U2 R' B2 U' B R2 F' D L F2 L R D2 F' L F2 L U F' R2

Now do that AVG with no music

then do it with 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KIpt_BIrIzM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QH2-TGUlwu4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gJWw1m2TtMg

I want to see what the results are with these songs. The final results will be collected on new years day.


----------



## nqwe (Dec 8, 2012)

*DOES!

yeah, i'm getting slightly faster.
maybe because they are the same scrambles.
but i don't really know.
dose this happen to other people?


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 8, 2012)

nqwe said:


> *DOES!
> 
> yeah, i'm getting slightly faster.
> maybe because they are the same scrambles.
> ...



That's my question so let's find out.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Dec 8, 2012)

You can't use the same scrambles multiple times


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 8, 2012)

That70sShowDude said:


> You can't use the same scrambles multiple times



For a science experiment there's some variables that always stays the same.

Like lets say your trying to find out if light affects the growth of a plant everything stays the same except for how the plaint is receiving the light.

so the scramble have to stay the same.


----------



## KCuber (Dec 8, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> For a science experiment there's some variables that always stays the same.
> 
> Like lets say your trying to find out if light affects the growth of a plant everything stays the same except for how the plaint is receiving the light.
> 
> so the scramble have to stay the same.


If you already know the outcome of the scrambles then your solve will be faster.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Dec 8, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> For a science experiment there's some variables that always stays the same.
> 
> Like lets say your trying to find out if light affects the growth of a plant everything stays the same except for how the plaint is receiving the light.
> 
> so the scramble have to stay the same.



So the fourth time I do the scramble should theoretically be the same...

But I've just seen it three times. I know exactly what's going to happen.


----------



## applemobile (Dec 8, 2012)

in4 da lock


----------



## Ollie (Dec 8, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> For a science experiment there's some variables that always stays the same.
> 
> Like lets say your trying to find out if light affects the growth of a plant everything stays the same except for how the plaint is receiving the light.
> 
> so the scramble have to stay the same.



Then you would need 10 scrambles, all of equal difficulty. An Ao5 with and an Ao5 without music. This is because you need to avoid 'practice' effects and differences in the difficulty of each scramble affecting the times.

As already mentioned there are so many other factors involved when you're just solving at home: what you've eaten/drunk today, room temperature, light in the room, time of day, whether you've already practiced today, other background noises distractions and so many more. Not to mention the inconsistencies of people measuring their own times on a computer timer qqtimer/whatever, since we don't all have stackmat timers. You would need to control all of these otherwise the result is meaningless.

It's a nice idea. But you could've looked up some previous research with similar hypotheses. A lazy Google search brought this up, for example.

Not to be pedantic or mean either, but it's "does music AFFECT your times?"


----------



## Carrot (Dec 8, 2012)

I was like "ohhh, we already had this post before" then I realized the procedure of the experiment and I went all like "Should I laugh or cry?".

I would actually have bothered trying if I had a 3x3x3 lying around, because it would actually be funny just to see if the times actually DOES decrease dramatically when you do the same scrambles over.


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 8, 2012)

It'd be better to do two averages of 50, or something similar. The increase in time between repeated scrambles may allow you to forget specifically what the solve will entail when you encounter it the second time.

Also, affect*.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Dec 8, 2012)

Maybe a better way to do this would be to first simplify by using only one music selection. Have a third of the cubers do it without music first, then with music; another third of the cubers do with music first, then without music; the last third of the cubers do without music and then repeat also without music.

Edit: Oh, and I refuse to listen to heavy metal.


----------



## googlebleh (Dec 8, 2012)

If anyone wants an answer, I think (for me, at least) it does affect solve times by a bit. Many months ago I sat down to do some solves with random music on, and when I realized that I was just sucking, I thought "Hey, what if..." Then I took my headphones out and did ~50 or so more solves. After comparing, the second average of 50 was 1-1.5 seconds faster in silence. (This was wayy back when I averaged mid-18s and I was getting about 20 with music on)

My hypothesis is that the speed of music affects time in the way a metronome does. When I have fast music on, I tend to rush and turn faster; when there's no music, I take my time and look ahead; when there's slow music, I seem to just disregard speed entirely. Another factor could be that music took some brainpower away (it was actually _harder_ to look ahead) because without music, I was able to concentrate more.

But that might just be me. I know some people use music to help them concentrate.

[EDIT]
The music had lyrics


----------



## sneaklyfox (Dec 8, 2012)

googlebleh said:


> If anyone wants an answer, I think (for me, at least) it does affect solve times by a bit. Many months ago I sat down to do some solves with random music on, and when I realized that I was just sucking, I thought "Hey, what if..." Then I took my headphones out and did ~50 or so more solves. After comparing, the second average of 50 was 1-1.5 seconds faster in silence. (This was wayy back when I averaged mid-18s and I was getting about 20 with music on)
> 
> My hypothesis is that the speed of music affects time in the way a metronome does. When I have fast music on, I tend to rush and turn faster; when there's no music, I take my time and look ahead; when there's slow music, I seem to just disregard speed entirely. Another factor could be that music took some brainpower away (it was actually _harder_ to look ahead) because without music, I was able to concentrate more.
> 
> But that might just be me. I know some people use music to help them concentrate.



I'm sure it also depends how sensitive to music you are, whether the music has lyrics or not, and other such factors.


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 8, 2012)

13.18, 11.82, 12.80, 12.39, 11.28 = 12.34
11.15, 11.78, 12.64, 11.19, 9.15 = 11.37
10.90, 11.78, 13.31, 9.16, 8.92 = 10.61
7.95, 11.73, 8.39, 9.10, 9.03 = 8.84
Lol


----------



## Ollie (Dec 8, 2012)

kinch2002 said:


> 13.18, 11.82, 12.80, 12.39, 11.28 = 12.34
> 11.15, 11.78, 12.64, 11.19, 9.15 = 11.37
> 10.90, 11.78, 13.31, 9.16, 8.92 = 10.61
> 7.95, 11.73, 8.39, 9.10, 9.03 = 8.84
> Lol



= conclusive proof


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Dec 8, 2012)

I listen to a lot of classic rock, mainly the doors, queen, led zeppelin, and a lot of AC DC. Calm music slows me down, I like more exciting and hard driving stuff while I'm cubing.


----------



## Ross The Boss (Dec 8, 2012)

i'm inconsistent with any sort of background noise so i usually cube in silence.


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 8, 2012)

Ollie said:


> = conclusive proof


No, I just like Lordi and Nyan Cat. Disprove that


----------



## ajayd (Dec 8, 2012)

I listen to Coldplay, namely Viva la Vida.


----------



## Ollie (Dec 8, 2012)

kinch2002 said:


> No, I just like Lordi and Nyan Cat. Disprove that



Touché


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 8, 2012)

On a serious note, I cube better to certain types of music depending on my mood and the puzzle I'm solving. If I'm too relaxed during big cube centres I'll turn slow, so I need some power metal to keep me more alert. If I'm too stressed on big cube edges I need music to calm me down a bit. It's a difficult balance.


----------



## WBCube (Dec 9, 2012)

I don't know how much I'd believe it factually, but I have noticed that I have been getting some fantastic averages and some not so fantastic averages depending on what I'm listening to

I just got my personal best average of 5 listening to Animal Collective


----------



## Ollie (Dec 9, 2012)

5BLD 9:58 with Nyan Cat.


----------



## omer (Dec 9, 2012)

Ollie said:


> 5BLD 9:58 with Nyan Cat.


That's more impressive than http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZD3W8hqRnuc


----------



## Ollie (Dec 9, 2012)

omer said:


> That's more impressive than http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZD3W8hqRnuc



Mike's is 8x8x8 times more impressive.


----------



## CHJ (Dec 9, 2012)

I've found that when I listen to music, I do better when listening to dubstep but when it comes to blinds I listen to metal, when I'm in silence I can't concentrate


----------



## omer (Dec 9, 2012)

Ollie said:


> Mike's is 8x8x8 times more impressive.


Obviously, I was just joking. (I find it very hard to concentrate when doing a 3x3x3BLD while listening to music I like, and he does a 5x5x5BLD with Nyan Cat playing in the background).


----------



## ducttapecuber (Dec 9, 2012)

I find that I do better in general listening to music. I listen to music pretty much 24/7. When I am doing homework, cleaning my room, walking my dog, cubing, ect. I completely do better at cubing while listening to music. I listen to the wanted radio, today's adult hits radio, the script radio on pandora mostly (with the 'shuffle' feature).


----------



## unirox13 (Dec 9, 2012)

I've started noticing that music through headphones has a negative effect on my solves. My 3x3 averages tend to be ~-2 seconds slower if I've got headphones in. Music playing through speakers or other general background noise doesn't really make much difference in my times.


----------



## Jakethedrummer (Dec 9, 2012)

I like to listen to some light modern rock when I'm solving


----------



## Bruce6335 (Mar 28, 2013)

*In most videos of solves*

Why do loads of people use headphones in solve videos? like fazrulz1 and another guy I saw yesterday. are they just listening to music?


----------



## uniacto (Mar 28, 2013)

It tells them the optimal solution of the solve, that's why they're uber fast.

I kid, yes, most likely it helps them concentrate or something. In official WCA competitions though, headphones or ear buds aren't allowed.


----------



## Noahaha (Mar 28, 2013)

*In most videos of solves*

Of course they are lol. Usually when people film, they just film a normal practice session and hope they get something worth uploading. This can take a long time, so they listen to music.


----------



## guythatlikesOH (Mar 28, 2013)

I usually listen to music, which is really a detriment because now I'm slower without music.


----------



## Domo (Mar 28, 2013)

When I start cubing, i generally listen to electronic music, mainly by Daft Punk, Project 46, and Televisor.


----------



## LarryLunchmeat (Mar 28, 2013)

I only put on music when I'm not going for speed. Normally a longer solve such as a 11X11 or a Petaminx.
My favourites include Opeth, Amplifier, Neil Young, Pink Floyd, anything atmospheric with slower tempos. 
I save Slayer for my car!


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 28, 2013)

when I'm cubeing I usually watch my little pony or listen to music from my little pony or listen to fanfictions about my little pony or talk to people on skype about my little pony.


----------



## redbeat0222 (Mar 28, 2013)

I usually listen to dubstep while cubing since It helps me concentrate


----------



## Ross The Boss (Apr 15, 2013)

I've posted here before but my opinion has changed. When I solve 2x2-3x3 I like to have background noise like a tv or the dish washer running. When I solve anything else, I listen to some music. When I solve I usually listen to any electronic music (dubstep, techno, glitch hop) or metal (usually death core, or heavy metal). 
Whatever the music is, it needs to be on the more aggressive side or it distracts me. Like if I were to listen to Mumford and Sons or Pink Floyd, I would pause allot an my turning would get really in accurate. Lol, you'd think it would be the other way around.


----------



## frenzen (May 26, 2013)

I listen to this http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=iuidANkrY-w&NR=1 while cubing, do you guys listen to music while cubing?


----------



## YddEd (May 26, 2013)

Nope. I always have a radio on for some reason though.


----------



## ben1996123 (May 26, 2013)

im almost always listening to something pony


----------



## Smiles (May 26, 2013)

i used to watch tv while cubing, but then we switched cable companies and i haven't gotten around to figuring out this new system so i just started listening to music instead since i found some earphones in my house. although the work it took to get music onto my phone with stupid itunes took way more than getting used to the tv (since from watching other people do it i can now comfortably watch tv) but i just dont want to television any longer.

anyway i dont have specific cubing music, just my normal music, which includes dubstep, house, hip hop, r&b, and sometimes rap, rarely pop. pretty much whatever feels good in my ears. every once in a while i find a nice rock song too.


----------



## Iggy (May 26, 2013)

Not really. Unless my sister listen to music on the computer beside mine.


----------



## MorrisKid101 (May 26, 2013)

To anyone reading this:
Have an average of 5/12 whilst listening to Bohemian Rhapsody. See what it does ttimes  
Then solve whilst listening to justin bieber. It may be difficult, but it will show your extreme dedication to cubing


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 26, 2013)

I never used to, but I find that I either listen to music, or cube while having a DVD on in the background quite a lot now. It doesn't really affect my times though.


----------



## Skullush (May 26, 2013)

MorrisKid101 said:


> To anyone reading this:
> Have an average of 5/12 whilst listening to Bohemian Rhapsody. See what it does ttimes
> Then solve whilst listening to justin bieber. It may be difficult, but it will show your extreme dedication to cubing



Bohemian Rhapsody:
13.21, 11.78, (17.55), (11.75), 14.12, 13.38, 13.73, 15.15, 13.45, 12.31, 14.42, 14.84 = *13.64*
J-Beebz:
13.31, 13.40, (25.51), 12.71, 14.79, 13.40, 16.23, 12.14, 14.59, 12.51, (10.78), 14.24 = *13.73*

Negligible


----------



## Ollie (May 26, 2013)

MorrisKid101 said:


> To anyone reading this:
> Have an average of 5/12 whilst listening to Bohemian Rhapsody. See what it does ttimes
> Then solve whilst listening to justin bieber. It may be difficult, but it will show your extreme dedication to cubing



B!tch, please.

I've found that doing BLD with music on has helped memo, but only for 3BLD. Not sure why...


----------



## Ross The Boss (May 26, 2013)

listning to music while doing 3x3 distracts me. big cubes it helps me focus.


----------



## speedcuber50 (May 31, 2013)

I find that any kind of background noise when cubing is distracting and I can't concentrate. I like to make cubing a separate activity, rather than doing it while doing something else, like watching TV, as well.

Although sometimes I cube while having a conversation, but the timed solves are kept for a more solitary place  .


----------



## danerulz (May 31, 2013)

Marilyn Manson. HYPER MODE ACTIVATE. *boop*


----------



## 1LastSolve (Sep 23, 2013)

*Cubing Music Thread*

Music, is something that I cannot imagine living without. I have music on with almost everything I do. I usually listen to Electronica, Dubstep, Glitch, K-Pop, and Classical. I have a HUGE list, but I'm going to keep it short. I do encourage you to check these out, because people from other forums have seen these and enjoyed it more than I expected. I listen to a lot more K-Pop & Classical than this thread shows, but most people prefer my Dubstep/Electronica/Glitch Lists.

Favorites!
[Crow's Claw] R'N'R 1969: http://youtu.be/fwiC8klWMmA
[Free!] Ending - Splash Free: http://youtu.be/KObdodO_Ae0
[Sengoku Basara] The Last Party - Blaze: http://youtu.be/tDtfgIW1kqw

Music:
[Zedd] Spectrum - Foxsky Remix: http://youtu.be/y-gp46yu7hw
[Electro House] Exorth - Arena: http://youtu.be/9PYsyRpVnXg
[BlueFox] Blue Groove Deluxe: http://youtu.be/KhKioSydZ-g
[TheGlitchMob] Nalepa Monday: http://youtu.be/DHGxEVHZXlU
[The White Stripes] Seven Nation Army - Remix: http://youtu.be/1sqiqSHfkXk
[SKRILLEX] Bangarang - Ft Sirah: http://youtu.be/cR2XilcGYOo
[Tartaros] No.67 - Vanish Into The Sky: http://youtu.be/3z7FN4ezwxw
[Schindler's List] Main Soundtrack: http://youtu.be/VorGotjeLjM
[Four Seasons] Winter by Vivaldi: http://youtu.be/nGdFHJXciAQ


----------



## tazzvidz (Sep 30, 2013)

*food/drink/ music types?*

Mainly what you listen to/drink/eat whilst cubing or any other activity?
Just curious


----------



## Nilsibert (Sep 30, 2013)

Burial. Mostly because that's one of the artists of which I have a playlist containing of only tracks I like, so I never get the urge to skip one. Don't know if it makes a difference, usually I don't even notice what's on.


----------



## loany (Dec 19, 2013)

The Dawn.. It's my favourite song
It became my favorite song since the first time heard on www.live4mmo.com and it can calm me down


----------



## patrickcuber (Jan 7, 2014)

pjk said:


> Oldies such as Bob Dylan, Bob Seger, Tom Petty, or maybe Journey.



Bob Dylan Is awsome. I use him too sometimes.

Any pop music helps me practice and get better times.


----------



## LaraMJ (Jan 8, 2014)

Some Iron Maiden is pretty good to warm up, then I relax scrambling and solving it over and over listening to Queen. Always.


----------



## Cubeologist (Jun 10, 2014)

*Cubing Music*






I just spent 20 minutes listening to this and practicing 3x3. Probably the most intense session I have had in a while haha. Give it a try, you will not be disappointed. 

But the main reason I am posting this is because I was wondering what kind of music, if any, everyone likes to listen to while they cube. 

Relaxing, intense, classical? I couldn't find anything on this topic although I am sure I have just missed it. 

Just let me know what you like to practice to and I will give it a try. Keep getting faster.


----------



## Adrian Currier (Jun 10, 2014)

I actually use my practice time with my cube to listen to radio programs (talk shows/news/etc) or watch TV


----------



## kcl (Jun 10, 2014)

Anything EDM for me


----------



## WinterCub3r (Jun 10, 2014)

deathmetal


----------



## Cubeologist (Jun 11, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Anything EDM for me



I do the same sometimes. EDM that just makes me turn faster. And it puts me in a good mood.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jun 11, 2014)

I pretty much listen to what I listen to regularly: rock/metal. However, whatever it is has to be fast paced for me to get good times. If you like metal, check out the songs that I am going to post below.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y5cpIcmfG5U

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FmkHqUwa4zg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q9kT37eIkaY


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 11, 2014)

Ok try this, especially the end section.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qp4hkD8UNQI


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 11, 2014)

I actually hate fast music when I cube. It gets me all tense and unfocused. I like listening to talk stuff or things like the Gorillaz or Chillstep.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jun 11, 2014)

http://grooveshark.com/#!/emmagician/broadcast or http://grooveshark.com/#!/hudlyston/broadcast


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jun 11, 2014)

Actually, now that I think about it, I like listening to long movie soundtracks like Harry Potter, Pirates Of the Carribean, Narnia, etc. I should try thay next time I cube.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jun 11, 2014)

I listen to Porcupine Tree and Opeth, but that's just because they're my two favorite bands, not because they help me be fast.  I think one album that I sometimes listen to while doing AO100s is "Pure Holocaust" by Immortal. It's decent for focus, but I think I solve best without music.


----------



## rowan (Jun 11, 2014)

Songza has a bunch of playlists for coding which are also incidentally pretty good for cubing. My favorite playlists on there "Code Your Face Off" and "Chiptronica Carnival."


----------



## CubeSurfer (Jun 12, 2014)

I listen to mostly reggae. Aside from it being the genre I listen to the most anyway, I find it makes me relaxed enough to slow down a little bit and work on lookahead, which improves my times. However, on certain days I can't resist putting on some fast or hardcore metal. Depends on what kind of mood I am in I guess.


----------



## CHJ (Jun 12, 2014)

used to listen to metal, now I only listen to dragonforce metalwise
other than that about 75% is glitch-hop, drumstep and dubstep, rarely chillstep
(fonik and helicopter showdown)


----------



## Divineskulls (Jun 12, 2014)

While cubing, I listen strictly to Erasure's Always. Never any other song.


----------



## CHJ (Jun 12, 2014)

Divineskulls said:


> While cubing, I listen strictly to Erasure's Always. Never any other song.



umm.....did you get this from the unicorn game from adultswim, because i've been looking for this for a while now


----------



## Divineskulls (Jun 12, 2014)

CHJ said:


> umm.....did you get this from the unicorn game from adultswim, because i've been looking for this for a while now



I knew it beforehand, but yeah, that's the song from Rainbow Unicorn Attack.


----------



## Zuki (Jun 19, 2014)

Often any music that doesn't have words, which usually means techno or dance style or idek what to call it, this kind of stuff.

If not that then just whatever comes on Pandora.

Music rules, can be boring to cube without it


----------



## 3LEVAS3 (Jun 19, 2014)

*Does Music Help? Or Does it Distract?*

I often find when I'm listening to music my times actually are faster. I don't know if this is the same for you but it works for me 

This is also quite ironic because when I'm cubing and not listening to music other sounds distract me. And they're quite soft sounds too. Like the curtains in the breeze or a bird. 

So:

1) Do you listen to music when you cube? If so, what kind of music do you listen to?
2) Does music or other sounds distract you when solving? Why?

I listen to a lot of random music (usually just put my music on shuffle) but I try to stay away from instrumental. 

-L


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 19, 2014)

Yeah, I listen to music, like most other cubers. It helps it make it a little less boring


----------



## cuboy63 (Jun 19, 2014)

1) Yes
2) No

Without music or other entertainment, cubing is boring


----------



## cubecraze1 (Jun 19, 2014)

For me, it's very distracting if I don't like the song, or it's a very up-beat song. I can't have music blasting my ears out while solving. 

But other than that, if it's relaxing music, I can deal with it.


----------



## Iggy (Jun 19, 2014)

I don't really find any difference when I speedsolve with music. I do when I blindsolve though


----------



## TinaIsAwesome (Jun 19, 2014)

I also listen to music when I solve. I use it mainly as white noise because like other people have said, it's gets boring just cubing. But sometimes turning on the TV or watching YouTube videos also works for me.


----------



## kcl (Jun 20, 2014)

Yep I do it for white noise. I don't get distracted by noise and stuff normally.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 20, 2014)

TinaIsAwesome said:


> I also listen to music when I solve. I use it mainly as white noise because like other people have said, it's gets boring just cubing. But sometimes turning on the TV or watching YouTube videos also works for me.



Yeah, I watch youtube videos too, actually. And I usually solve faster when I'm watching a video (actually listening mostly and watching a bit between solves).


----------



## GuRoux (Jun 20, 2014)

silence to promote focus. music is distracting.


----------



## WinterCub3r (Jun 20, 2014)

Death metal, Prog metal, metal, Djent, Metal core, Hard core, Nu metal, Thall, Math core. pretty much all metal. I always seem to get faster times.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jun 20, 2014)

WinterCub3r said:


> Death metal, Prog metal, metal, Djent, Metal core, Hard core, Nu metal, Thall, Math core. pretty much all metal. I always seem to get faster times.



Love your music taste. And whoa, you also live in Washington? Cool. 

I solve better without any music. But I still listen to it.


----------



## WinterCub3r (Jun 20, 2014)

Haha thank you.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jun 20, 2014)

WinterCub3r said:


> Death metal, Prog metal, metal, Djent, Metal core, Hard core, Nu metal, Thall, Math core. pretty much all metal. I always seem to get faster times.


Do you like Volbeat?


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jun 20, 2014)

WinterCub3r said:


> Death metal, Prog metal, metal, Djent, Metal core, Hard core, Nu metal, Thall, Math core. pretty much all metal. I always seem to get faster times.





Rocky0701 said:


> Do you like Volbeat?



Do either of you like Porcupine Tree or Opeth?


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jun 20, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> Do either of you like Porcupine Tree or Opeth?


I hadn't heard of either of them before, so I looked up porcupine tree and just listened to parts of Anesthetize, Time Flies, and Fear of a Blank planet. I think I've heard Fear of a Blank Planet before, but I don't know where. I liked those songs, I'll look up some more, but first I'll look up Opeth. Look up Dead But Rising by Volbeat.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jun 20, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> I hadn't heard of either of them before, so I looked up porcupine tree and just listened to parts of Anesthetize, Time Flies, and Fear of a Blank planet. I think I've heard Fear of a Blank Planet before, but I don't know where. I liked those songs, I'll look up some more, but first I'll look up Opeth. Look up Dead But Rising by Volbeat.



Anesthetize and Fear of a Blank Planet are wonderful. I'm definitely not a fan of Time Flies, or really anything off that album. The Incident (the album that Time Flies is on) is one of the only albums by them I don't like too much. Listen to Trains, which is their most popular song, as well as Stop Swimming or Sentimental, which are a couple of my personal favorites.  

By Opeth, the song Blackwater Park will do nicely. 

Dead but Rising is seriously unbelievable. Wow. I've seen the name Volbeat everywhere, but somehow never stumbled upon a song that I liked. The guitars are great. The vocals will take a bit of getting used to, but I can tell that they're excellent also.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jun 20, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> Anesthetize and Fear of a Blank Planet are wonderful. I'm definitely not a fan of Time Flies, or really anything off that album. The Incident (the album that Time Flies is on) is one of the only albums by them I don't like too much. Listen to Trains, which is their most popular song, as well as Stop Swimming or Sentimental, which are a couple of my personal favorites.
> 
> By Opeth, the song Blackwater Park will do nicely.
> 
> Dead but Rising is seriously unbelievable. Wow. I've seen the name Volbeat everywhere, but somehow never stumbled upon a song that I liked. The guitars are great. The vocals will take a bit of getting used to, but I can tell that they're excellent also.


I also like that porcupine tree has the balls to put out really long songs unlike other bands. I just looked up Opeth and listened to The Grand Conjuration, which I didn't like as much and Porcelain Hearts which was amazing and I will definitely listen to more. I'm glad that you liked Volbeat, yeah I believe that the singer Michael Paulson is from Norway, but tries to sing with an American accent, so that's why the Vocals are kind've weird. Try out Still Counting, The Hangman's Body Count or Lola Montez.


----------



## sukesh12 (Jun 20, 2014)

I think listening to raps gives us fast times. It works for me on 4x4.
(I listen to Eminem, Jay Z etc. etc. but Nas the most!).


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 20, 2014)

sukesh12 said:


> I think listening to raps gives us fast times. It works for me on 4x4.
> (I listen to Eminem, Jay Z etc. etc. but Nas the most!).



Especially some of the more angry/fast rap. Makes me turn faster I swear.

If I'm doing some solves that need lookahead, then some chill music is better.


----------



## WinterCub3r (Jun 21, 2014)

not a huge fan of volbeat, but i have listened to Opeth from time to time, but if i'm going to listen to Opeth id rather listen to Meshugga.


----------



## MadaraMangekyou (Jun 25, 2014)

i used to speedcube listening J-rock or J-pop, you know, the openings and ending of Naruto, Bleach and other Animes, when i was at 1:30.00+ it was great because I really made and effort for to finish the cube before the song end, when i got faster, like 40 seconds or less, it lost any sense, there are not good songs of j-rock or j-pop of less than 40 seconds or less than 30 seconds!!!, now , when i want to focus better i do several solves hearing vivaldi, mozart or beethoven, sometimes my averages improves a little bit from normal doing this...


----------



## SixSidedCube (Jun 4, 2015)

Hey guys!

I was wondering, could you post a list of what you listen to whilst cubing (If you listen to anything at all)? I'm keen to find new things to listen to, and what better place to ask, than a forum full of people that have a same interest as me! 

You can post songs, bands, solo artists, instrumentals, literally anything!

Thanks!


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Jun 4, 2015)

I don't really listen to music while speedcubing, it can be distracting sometimes. I do sometimes listen to music while doing leisurely slow-solving, but that's just the usual kind of music I listen to.

Do you want this to be a general "what kind of music are you into?" thread? If so, then I'll get ready to type you up a big post about all the stuff I've been listening to recently!


----------



## TheFearlessPro (Apr 7, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLwRMP8ZSCr1yZOmw1Fx8cztmpw1_beTyi
My playlist


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 7, 2016)

TheFearlessPro said:


> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLwRMP8ZSCr1yZOmw1Fx8cztmpw1_beTyi
> My playlist



I'ts private. 

anyway, heres mine: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLBHocHmPzgIiMwfiOTkBvWfLAN19-131W


----------



## TheFearlessPro (Apr 7, 2016)

Yeh now its public lol


----------



## Eduard Khil (Apr 7, 2016)

Disco Inferno~


----------



## Matt11111 (Apr 7, 2016)

I listen to Smooth McGroove while cubing. Actually set a few PBs when I listen to his a Capella music


----------



## TheChaiCuber (Apr 8, 2016)

Skrux and Logic are my go-tos when solving. However I could listen to anything really.


----------



## CubeDatCube (Apr 9, 2016)

I usually just prefer no music cuz it distracts me.

If I were to listen to music while cubing, Hip hop instrumental FTW.


----------



## IQubic (Apr 12, 2016)

Any of the pieces on the professor Layton soundtrack. Any game. 

Sent from my LG-H345 using Tapatalk


----------



## OLLiver (Apr 12, 2016)

Movie soundtracks -Dark knight, interstellar, inception, pirates of the carribean, Dr who, anything by Hans Zimmer/John williams.
Classical - Brahms, Liszt, Rachmaninov, Khatchachurian.
Modern- Music in spanish and anything soviet.

I'm very weird


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 13, 2016)

OLLiver said:


> Movie soundtracks -Dark knight, interstellar, inception, pirates of the carribean, Dr who, anything by Hans Zimmer/John williams.
> Classical - Brahms, Liszt, Rachmaninov, Khatchachurian.
> Modern- Music in spanish and anything soviet.
> 
> I'm very weird


YES! Movie soundtracks are amazing! (especially hans zimmer)


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 13, 2016)

Really I feel like I do better when listening to the things I like more 
so basically I should get all my PBs when listening to this


----------



## OLLiver (Apr 13, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> YES! Movie soundtracks are amazing! (especially hans zimmer)


I agree with you so much I LIKED YOUR POST!!


----------



## DELToS (Apr 13, 2016)

A few days ago I broke my 3x3 PB (got a 10.50, I'm normally sub-20) while listen to an Audiobook of Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets XD


----------



## shadowslice e (Apr 13, 2016)

I usually listen to random YouTube videos like VSauce, Scishow, Lazy Masquerade, BeBusta and stuff like that.


----------



## sqAree (Apr 13, 2016)

Nice thread!

I just listen to songs I come across with my all time favourite being TSFH (example). Solving cubes is epic.


----------



## RhysC (Apr 13, 2016)

Classical music. Also Alexander Desplat is very nice, especially The Imitation Game's soundtrack <3


----------



## Cristobal (Apr 13, 2016)

Synthwave/Retrowave mostly. Like Com Truise for instance...


----------



## Douf (Apr 13, 2016)

*SEEED* from Germany are my favorite music when cubing. Upbeat and so easy to get in the zone. When you learn the words though it can be distracting!

Also, Mark Lanegan's solo albums. He's simply amazing.


----------



## jjone fiffier (Apr 13, 2016)

http://www.radionomy.com/en/radio/strict-tempo-dance-music

This.
Definitely something that a lot of people don't like, but I do.

Gesendet von meinem LG-D331 mit Tapatalk


----------



## CubeDatCube (Apr 16, 2016)

Actually I listen to podcasts sometimes.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 16, 2016)

Depending on how I feel:
Classical music
Movie soundtracks
Skillet, Billy Talent etc.


----------



## joeydunn22 (Apr 17, 2016)

My Eminem playlist:
Cube Yourself
The Real Slim Cuber
Cube God
Till I Cubelapse
When I'm Gone (that one was hard lol)
Mockingcube
Without Cube


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 17, 2016)

Okay so does anyone else here like They Might Be Giants? I feel alone ;-;


----------



## TheFearlessPro (Apr 17, 2016)

Mai new updated playlist, I think its decent. RN, San Holo - We Rise is my fav song (my fav song changes a lot). Any suggestions are welcome too!. Glude-Breathe has given me some pbs xD. And San Holo has given me ao pbs for days xD
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLwRMP8ZSCr1yZOmw1Fx8cztmpw1_beTyi.
Btw, how does a playlist get views?  I got 161 on mine
Now 183?!?


----------



## TheFearlessPro (Apr 17, 2016)

No one else likes edm or ncs here? i cri


----------



## CubeDatCube (Apr 18, 2016)

Casey Neistat style instrumental hip hop ftw.

I kinda like a bit of trap now and then


----------



## Joel2274 (Apr 18, 2016)

TheFearlessPro said:


> Mai new updated playlist, I think its decent. RN, San Holo - We Rise is my fav song (my fav song changes a lot). Any suggestions are welcome too!. Glude-Breathe has given me some pbs xD. And San Holo has given me ao pbs for days xD
> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLwRMP8ZSCr1yZOmw1Fx8cztmpw1_beTyi.
> Btw, how does a playlist get views?  I got 161 on mine
> Now 183?!?



I listen to techno music all the time, really its all that I listen to so yeah. Here are some suggestions.
Bands:
Grant Bowtie
Illenium
Said the Sky
Xan Griffin
There are also some music organizations other than monstercat, which most people don't know of because they don't go looking for better stuff. Monstercat's latest albums have been kind of bad in my opinion (but san holo is gud) 
The other organizations are:
NCS
Ninety9Lives
Outertone
Ninety9Lives is the best. You should check it out


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Apr 18, 2016)

Anything on Monstercat or NCS


----------



## TheFearlessPro (Apr 19, 2016)

lol iamepic2004. Im kinda branching out . Thanks joel


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 19, 2016)

*old man voice* ye lil' whippersnappers forgot about good music!!1111
jk, but please answer my call for help
my musical taste is a loneleh kitteh


----------



## TheFearlessPro (Apr 19, 2016)

Sadly no Youcubing


----------



## kcl (Apr 19, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> Okay so does anyone else here like They Might Be Giants? I feel alone ;-;


Dr. Worm yassss


----------



## Drad (Apr 19, 2016)

I listen to BMTH and PTV does anyone else do ?


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 20, 2016)

kclejeune said:


> Dr. Worm yassss


I'm interested in things


----------



## penguinz7 (Apr 20, 2016)

twenty one pilots, mostly their older stuff though, fall away, anathema


----------



## sqAree (Apr 24, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> Okay so does anyone else here like They Might Be Giants? I feel alone ;-;



Lol I listened to the playlist you included somewhere and contrary to what I expected the music is really nice.


----------



## spiderdud3 (Feb 20, 2017)

What music do you listen to while you cube? If you have a spotify playlist link in thread


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Feb 20, 2017)

Nothing really specific, just whatever I'm in the mood for that day. Although more often than not it ends up being some movie soundtrack or Pink Floyd.


----------



## shadowslice e (Feb 20, 2017)

Mostly youtube videos of stuff


----------



## DGCubes (Feb 20, 2017)

Generally I have a YouTube video on one monitor and csTimer on the other.

When I do listen to music though (not just when cubing, but in general), I have a playlist of 50 or so songs on the music app on my phone. Basically it consists of a few dozen miscellaneous modern songs, seven Twenty One Pilots songs, six rap songs, and a few oldies (American Pie, Bohemian Rhapsody, and some Billy Joel stuff). If I want to listen to music when cubing I'll generally just pull up one of my favorite songs on YouTube and put it on loop. Right now the most likely candidate for that is an extremely underrated '90s rap song called Runnin' Off At Da Mouth. Loving that song.


----------



## Dom (Feb 21, 2017)

https://soundcloud.com/tribaldom/sets/hard-techno

This stuff is really fitting. Hard Techno. Not Techno, not Hardstyle, not Hard House. Hard Techno is a very specific genre from back in the early or mid 00's. Good times. Try it out, but beware. It's pretty hard.


----------



## CornerCutter (May 8, 2017)

Hey,

I'm looking to update my music for my YT channel and was wondering where I can find some free music? 

Music that sounds like cubing music(idk what it's called) would be great!

Thanks.


----------



## SolveThatCube (May 8, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/user/NoCopyrightSounds


----------



## mitja (May 8, 2017)

Use garage band and make it


----------



## Gold Cuber (May 8, 2017)

Jamendo 

https://www.jamendo.com/?language=en

Jamendo is a music website and an open community of independent artists and music lovers. It bills itself as "the world's largest digital service for free music" and it is not a fake website. so you can not get malware. i have used it for school projects and so did the whole class at the reccomendation of our I.T. Staff

https://www.jamendo.com/track/674335/cubic is a good song. listen to it all


----------



## erik_bjork (Sep 20, 2017)

I have a school project, doing a podcast about an interesting topic (and you can probably guess what topic i chose). So does anyone know any good cubing-related music?


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Sep 23, 2017)

This is the first thing that comes to me:





There is some other raps, but this is the best one imo. 
Check this out also:


----------



## RedJack22 (Oct 28, 2017)

Hey Everybody! 

So I like to listen to music while I cube, but I'm curious if that is constructive to do during practice? I want to be efficient, so help is appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## MiaSponseller (Oct 28, 2017)

RedJack22 said:


> Hey Everybody!
> 
> So I like to listen to music while I cube, but I'm curious if that is constructive to do during practice? I want to be efficient, so help is appreciated! Thanks!


I watch YouTube when I practice so... I don't really think it matters if you listen to music when you practice. For me, it kind it helps me to prepare for a competition because when you're in a comp it's not silent when you're solving, usually.


----------



## RedJack22 (Oct 28, 2017)

CubeStack_Official said:


> I watch YouTube when I practice so... I don't really think it matters if you listen to music when you practice. For me, it kind it helps me to prepare for a competition because when you're in a comp it's not silent when you're solving, usually.



That's true. What do you watch?


----------



## MiaSponseller (Oct 28, 2017)

RedJack22 said:


> That's true. What do you watch?


Usually cubing videos. Reviews. Unboxings, that kind of videos. What do you listen to?


----------



## RedJack22 (Oct 28, 2017)

CubeStack_Official said:


> Usually cubing videos. Reviews. Unboxings, that kind of videos. What do you listen to?



Usually Christian Contemporary Music (CCM), Instrumental EDM, Film Soundtracks, and a little bit of Country!


----------



## applezfall (Dec 24, 2017)

I like this


----------



## Hazel (Dec 24, 2017)

I've gotten many 3x3 PB singles while listening to a Harry Potter audiobook with earbuds.


----------



## pjk (Aug 25, 2018)

This is an older bump, but looking to put together some playlists for working and cubing. Lately been listening to a lot of classical, Beethoven, Bach, etc. I've also played with white noise while focusing on deep work or something where I need to be super concentrated. Anyone else like to listen to classical music when cubing? Do you notice a difference on how you focus?


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 27, 2018)

I sometimes listen to podcasts about technology on double speed while cubing. I don't think it changes my results and I would say that I still absorb most of the information from the podcast.
Just like with running I experience that if I start with listening to slow songs while warming up and then play high-energy/beats-per-minute songs while running/competing I get my best results.
Similarly while doing edge-pairing I often vocalize the colors of the next stickers and try to increase the speed of these vocalizations after the first 2 or 3 pairings even if my turning cannot keep up with my look-ahead


----------



## pjk (Aug 28, 2018)

AvGalen said:


> I sometimes listen to podcasts about technology on double speed while cubing. I don't think it changes my results and I would say that I still absorb most of the information from the podcast.
> Just like with running I experience that if I start with listening to slow songs while warming up and then play high-energy/beats-per-minute songs while running/competing I get my best results.
> Similarly while doing edge-pairing I often vocalize the colors of the next stickers and try to increase the speed of these vocalizations after the first 2 or 3 pairings even if my turning cannot keep up with my look-ahead


On that note, or perhaps for another thread, which podcasts are you listening to? Not often when cubing so much, but I typically listen to podcasts and audiobooks at 2x speed as well.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 28, 2018)

pjk said:


> On that note, or perhaps for another thread, which podcasts are you listening to? Not often when cubing so much, but I typically listen to podcasts and audiobooks at 2x speed as well.


My main source for tech-podcasts is https://twit.tv/. They have a weekly show on Google, Apple and Microsoft, a general show and a fun show (and sometimes the specials or enterprise/security/law related ones). Because my work is mostly Microsoft related I also follow the podcasts from Windows Central and Brad Sams and I have followed Andrew Zarian for a long time. There is quite a bit of overlap between these podcasts but I like to here different perspectives. And this one is not a podcast but just some fun entertainment during lunch https://www.youtube.com/user/FrontPageTech (Also Mrwhosetheboss and Marques Brownlee)


----------



## nms777 (Aug 28, 2018)

Spastic hyper harsh chaotic noise, noise rock, punk, jazz, speedcore, and pretty much anything high-energy that I like. Actually sometimes I listen to some more ambient type stuff while I cube too. Actually anything that sounds good works for me.


----------



## pjk (Aug 29, 2018)

AvGalen said:


> My main source for tech-podcasts is https://twit.tv/. They have a weekly show on Google, Apple and Microsoft, a general show and a fun show (and sometimes the specials or enterprise/security/law related ones). Because my work is mostly Microsoft related I also follow the podcasts from Windows Central and Brad Sams and I have followed Andrew Zarian for a long time. There is quite a bit of overlap between these podcasts but I like to here different perspectives. And this one is not a podcast but just some fun entertainment during lunch https://www.youtube.com/user/FrontPageTech (Also Mrwhosetheboss and Marques Brownlee)


Cool, I'd never heard of twit.tv, will listen to some episodes soon.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 29, 2018)

pjk said:


> Cool, I'd never heard of twit.tv, will listen to some episodes soon.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TWiT.tv … they might be the biggest podcasting company around


----------



## pjk (Aug 29, 2018)

AvGalen said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TWiT.tv … they might be the biggest podcasting company around


The wiki doesn't show how many listeners they get each week (it says 5M downloads a month). I'd be curious - obviously it is a lot with the sort of ad revenue they're reporting. It's quite insane how many people can engage into a single episode of a podcast. Sam Harris of the Waking Up podcast has written and sold like 5 NYT Best Sellers over the years. He said in 1 podcast today he releases, it reaches more people than all of his books ever have, combined. It's remarkable. I've heard Joe Rogan's podcast weekly reaches like 10M+ people. I just created a new thread here to discuss podcasts.


----------



## MarkA64 (Feb 20, 2020)

What do you listen to while cubing?

Also, on the topic of music, Katy Perry has that one song in her album Witness where she mentions the Rubik's Cube. Lol. The song's name is Deja Vu.


----------



## gruuby (Feb 20, 2020)

Louie Zong's mini-album "Apples"


----------



## ProStar (Feb 20, 2020)

I have a couple artists I listen to depending on how I'm feeling. Mainly tobyMac, NF, and a select few songs that Dude Perfect plays in their videos(most by Zayde Wolf). I also listen to a bunch of podcasts; mostly @Kit Clement's Layer by Layer(hurry it up, I don't want to wait another month) and @CornerCutter's CornerCutter podcast(waiting for another episode ).


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 20, 2020)

Shawn Wasabi's "Mac 'n Cheese" mash up uses cube noises.

Edit: 4:10 Cubing noises begin


----------



## Daxton Brumfield (Feb 20, 2020)

Work And Chill


dax.brumfield · Playlist · 334 songs




open.spotify.com





this is my playlist I listen too when I am cubing... I also use it for pretty much everything else too. I have Spotify premium so I skip songs all the time when I am not feeling them.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 20, 2020)

ProStar said:


> @Kit Clement's Layer by Layer


Yes!!!


----------



## Etotheipi (Feb 20, 2020)

ProStar said:


> tobyMac, NF,


Yeeees those guys are great. =D


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Feb 20, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NF


Yes! Not too much while cubing though. I listen to more upbeat music when cubing.


----------



## brododragon (Feb 22, 2020)

Duncan Bannon said:


> Yes! Not too much while cubing though. I listen to more upbeat music when cubing.


A lot of his music is upbeat. Paid My Dues, No Excuses, The Search, When I Grow Up to name a few.

When I'm in a strange mood I'll listen to Kyle Exum's "Trap 3 Little Pigs" on repeat.


----------



## The Cubing Fanatic (Feb 22, 2020)

As a true country boy, I listen to my local Country Music Station.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Feb 22, 2020)

brododragon said:


> A lot of his music is upbeat. Paid My Dues, No Excuses, The Search, When I Grow Up to name a few.
> 
> When I'm in a strange mood I'll listen to Kyle Exum's "Trap 3 Little Pigs" on repeat.


I suppose I meant more positive and less serious rather than upbeat. All of those songs are fire!


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Feb 22, 2020)

I listen to mainly instrumental progressive metal or djent while cubing, never anything with words because I begin to focus on the words rather than the cube. This is also true while I’m at work or outside of work studying. 

Great bands for getting pumped up while cubing:
Intervals 
Polyphia
Cloudkicker
Pomegranate Tiger
Chon
Currents 
Modern Day Babylon
Wide Eyes

Bands with vocals in - similar genre:
Soen (not as heavy)
Uneven Structure
The Contortionist
Tooth grinder 
Currents
Upon a burning body


----------



## brododragon (Feb 22, 2020)

Duncan Bannon said:


> I suppose I meant more positive and less serious rather than upbeat. All of those songs are fire!


Then I think you've just got When I Grow Up


----------



## ProStar (Feb 22, 2020)

brododragon said:


> A lot of his music is upbeat. Paid My Dues, No Excuses, The Search, When I Grow Up to name a few.
> 
> When I'm in a strange mood I'll listen to Kyle Exum's "Trap 3 Little Pigs" on repeat.



Most of his songs are upbeat



Duncan Bannon said:


> I suppose I meant more positive and less serious rather than upbeat. All of those songs are fire!



Yeah, NF's songs really make you think, the lyrics are deep.


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Feb 22, 2020)

I listen to really high bass Dubstep/EDM music all the time. It may not work well for other people tho.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 23, 2020)

Cubinwitdapizza said:


> I listen to really high bass Dubstep/EDM music all the time. It may not work well for other people tho.


Pretty much me, and also some songs that are close to me and songs I'm playing in orchestra for school.


----------



## GAN CUBER (Dec 14, 2020)

What music do you listen to while solving ?


----------



## JakeCanSolve (Dec 14, 2020)

rap


----------



## RiceMan_ (Dec 14, 2020)

I listen to rap because it gives me more energy


----------



## Skewb_Cube (Dec 14, 2020)

I listen to music from the 70-90s because I simply like it better than nowadays music. The person that I listen the most is Elton John.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 14, 2020)

I listen to the crappy music that people put on workout videos. It is oddly motivating.


----------



## rubik2005 (Dec 14, 2020)

Well, I don't usually listen to music when solving, but if I deed, I would probably use some soothing or classical music. This is also the case whenever I'm doing schoolwork, and it works for me because I kinda get distracted with a song that has lyrics.


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 14, 2020)

The geometry dash music. that repetitiveness is like CFOP
https://open.spotify.com/playlist/7fO5xC1NQF9akoUUfUolzK @fun at the joy


----------



## Swamp347 (Dec 14, 2020)

Wait your supposed to listen to music. Jk if I’m in the mood I’ll just listen to Hamilton or 80s but I usually don’t list To anything


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 14, 2020)

Swamp347 said:


> Wait your supposed to listen to music. Jk if I’m in the mood I’ll just listen to Hamilton or 80s but I usually don’t list To anything


Some people do...


----------



## RiceMan_ (Dec 14, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> Some people do...


...because it helps them.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Dec 14, 2020)

I’m either playing instrumental cafe jazz or instrumental progressive metal in the background.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 14, 2020)

spotify


----------



## JakeCanSolve (Dec 14, 2020)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> spotify


could you be more specific?


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Dec 14, 2020)

my personal Spotify playlist









P


JarvelaBased420 · Playlist · 312 songs · 1 likes




open.spotify.com


----------



## MJS Cubing (Dec 14, 2020)

I listen to a lot of EDM/Dubstep


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 14, 2020)

I often listen to Creo's music (my favorites are Awaken, Lightmare, and Nautilus)








CreoMusic







creomusic.newgrounds.com


----------



## Scollier (Dec 14, 2020)

I often listen to lofi or my favorite personal classical playlist that I made. 

You can listen to my playlist here. (It wouldn't allow me to insert it as media)


----------



## u Cube (Dec 14, 2020)

Nirvana


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Dec 14, 2020)

Lofi/no lyrics music, my favorite is chill day by lakely inspired.


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 14, 2020)

i listen to minecraft music sometimes, makes me wanna cry.

minecraft, Be anything, Go anywhere, Build everything. Do anything. A place only your dreams can make...
when you place your last block, dont worry, because someone else will place their first.

:cry


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Dec 14, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> minecraft, Be anything, Go anywhere, Build everything. Do anything. A place only your dreams can make...
> when you place your last block, dont worry, because someone else will place their first.
> 
> :cry


that's pretty cheesy

Edit: @u Cube u don't need to react with mad, I just said the way he said it was cheesy. and it is, you can't change my mind.


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 14, 2020)

JP cubing said:


> that's pretty cheesy
> 
> Edit: @u Cube u don't need to react with mad, I just said the way he said it was cheesy. and it is, you can't change my mind.


i know im not a very good quoter.


----------



## Seth1448 (Dec 15, 2020)

I don't listen to music


----------



## abunickabhi (Dec 15, 2020)

I listen to a lot of classical music while I am cubing, U L U2 L' S' L S U2 L' U' .


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 15, 2020)

abunickabhi said:


> I listen to a lot of classical music while I am cubing, U L U2 L' S' L S U2 L' U' .


I don't get the random algs in your posts


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 15, 2020)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> I don't get the random algs in your posts


they are 5 style algs, a set he is generating for MBLD ( which will work for 3BLD and BigBLD midges.)


----------



## Scollier (Dec 16, 2020)

Is it just me, or does anyone else like listening to depressing music while cubing


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 16, 2020)

Scollier said:


> Is it just me, or does anyone else like listening to depressing music while cubing


obviously, otherwise this thread wouldn't exist.


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Mar 14, 2021)

is it just me or do you cube better while listening to music?
is it just me or do i get slower times if my legs are crossed.










reply with weird stuff you don't know if other people do or someting 

on another note: k imma come back to this forum


----------



## CodingCuber (Mar 14, 2021)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> is it just me or do you cube better while listening to music?
> is it just me or do i get slower times if my legs are crossed.
> 
> 
> ...


I cube much better when I take like a minute break between solves. Got a pb average yesterday just by doing this.


----------



## qwr (Mar 14, 2021)

I cube worse with music.



CodingCuber said:


> I cube much better when I take like a minute break between solves. Got a pb average yesterday just by doing this.



I cube better when I'm focused and actively paying attention to my solves. This precludes music.


----------



## NeoBridgeburn (Mar 14, 2021)

I cube better when I listen to Hamilton/SIX/the Spongebob squarepants musical.


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Mar 14, 2021)

Hamilton is really good for me as welll


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 14, 2021)

I cube better when listening to Audible.
Possibly because we subconsciously focus on the music/story and don’t get overworked on cubing.
I also cube worse on a stackmat, and when recording.
(The stackmat thing is probably just because I’m used to phone stopping)


----------



## abunickabhi (Mar 14, 2021)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> is it just me or do you cube better while listening to music?
> is it just me or do i get slower times if my legs are crossed.
> 
> 
> ...


My 5BLD DNF rate goes to 100, if I do an attempt while listening to music.

When I play a bit of Tabla, and then do a 5BLD attempt, my performance boostsup, but doing music and 43 letter pair blind event at the same time is kinda tough ngl.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Mar 14, 2021)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> is it just me or do i get slower times if my legs are crossed.


irrelevant but I find I type faster with my legs crossed


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Mar 14, 2021)

I cube worse with music. I usually turn a podcast such as popcorn culture. Also that simulates a comp better than music


----------

